# Should I laugh or be insulted?



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing. 
What's wrong with people?


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

You handled it perfectly!.... She is obviously not a "crafty" person...God forgive her


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh My!!!! And what does she do???I think Knitting is not for Old People and shouldn't be thought of in that manner. We get much satisfaction in what we accomplish..A surprising number of young & college age people can be found at the knitting table at our LYS So hold your head up & be proud..You don't say your age.. My advise KNIT & FEEL YOUNG


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Never mind the comment. We r all in the very best company out there.......knitters world, and we have found this great venue.
Keep up the great work
Happy knitting


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

My mantra is "When in doubt, it's a compliment." Unfortunately some comments like this one leave no room for doubt. I think you handled the situation with much more grace than your acquaintance. (I'm avoiding saying she's a friend.)


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Like a lot of assumptions, hers is totally inaccurate. We know how much skill and creativity goes into knitting (and especially designing!) and how satisfying it can be. We also know that people (women AND men) of all ages enjoy it. If she has no clue about that, which obviously she doesn't, it's her loss.
Jan


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I totally understand, I have been called old lady by my sisters and cousins. Those people have a mentality of a small child if they think needle work is for the elderly. I am 29 and love to create anything with my hands but needle work brings peace and I de-stress from my long days at work. I really dont pay attention to their comments since I love what I do and learned to care less of what other people think. Just saying.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with us old ladies...We can do INCREDIBLE things, LOL! Old lady and proud of it!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

It's obvious that she doesn't think much beyond her own little world. Wonder where she thinks all the designs for sweaters she purchases in big box stores come from? Feel some sympathy for her as she does not enjoy the wonderful creativity we as crafters get to experience every day.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


I love it! 
Jan


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha!!!!! We are all guilty of asking rather inane questions at times but still can't resist a giving a smart answer when it seems so obvious.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Ellen says it best "Be kind to one another" Evidently this woman is living under a bushel basket. I have crocheted since I was 8 years old. I run the Twisted Stitchers at the library, our youngest member just turned 16 and has been with us for several years. We have ladies in their 20's and 30's who are avid crocheters and knitters, and yes some of us are retired, crocheting and knitting keeps us young and in the loop.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late 

But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

u


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Start memorizing the names of some of knitting's great designers who are not little old ladies...like Debbi Bliss, Cat Bordhi or Rosemary Hill!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, apparently, a lot of people think "old lady" when they think of knitting - it's been mentioned a lot lately. I really don't let that bother me - but the comment that your colleague made does bother me. It borders on 'rude'. It's your retirement, your life - don't let some uninformed, tactless comment ruin your day. If she took one look at Vogue Knitting, she couldn't possibly think 'old lady'.


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

People tend to generalize. I have had people make similar comments. Most of the older people that I know do not knit at all (some do). The knitting group I am in is composed mostly of young people. I also know men and boys who knit.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

In answer to your question - LAUGH and do it often. Life is to short to worry about what short-sighted, small-minded people think about us.

Linda


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My coworkers used to kid me about my knitting, little by little they have begun to realize it's not just for little old ladies anymore. Two of my coworkers have daughters in college studying fashion design and have found that classes in fiber and fiber arts are part of the curriculum. Both of those coworkers (one being a man) came to me to ask if I could help their daughters. What a compliment!

One of the girls is the same size as me. She came over for a quick lesson in "drape". She tried on sweaters, ponchos, capes, hats, scarves, etc. that I had knitted, had me take photos of her wearing them. Then she got all the information about the fiber content and wrote a paper on how fiber content affects the "drape" of garments..and then she came back for a basic lesson in knitting!

Knitting sure isn't just for little old ladies anymore, nor has it ever been!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I mentioned to a shop owner that I knit, her response "Do people still knit".


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Another come-back would be, "And what artistic endeavor to you enjoy?"


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I would have looked at what she was wearing...probably a beautiful knitted something....and said...No, I'm not an old lady...I'm one of the people that uses my brain to design and create patterns that other people/manufacturers can use to makes clothing so that people like you can go into a store and purchase things like that because you have no concept of how much planning goes into making them. That would have given her something to think about!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Clickers, did you remind her it's not nice to insult people who regularly carry sharp objects? One of my coworkers once returned a metal DPN that I left in his truck (on a day that I did his route) and said "I believe this weapon belongs to YOU"!

Good answer Tess!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are all great answers.....love it, love it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".


LOL


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

daralene said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".
> ...


Oh this is funny. I hope I don't accidentally report someone. Think this report section is new today or if not I have never even noticed it.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Clickers, did you remind her it's not nice to insult people who regularly carry sharp objects? One of my coworkers once returned a metal DPN that I left in his truck (on a day that I did his route) and said "I believe this weapon belongs to YOU"!
> 
> Good answer Tess!


It was a dress shop as well. I was actually buying a couple of knitted sweaters, something I don't do very often. On something a little different, I just noticed the report issue option where the reply quote reply is, when was it included?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure when the "report" option became available..don't report me for being sarcastic to people who ask me silly questions please!!!

I used to have a delivery route that included a very "daunting" mountain. In summer the views were amazing...in winter the icy slide was petrifying. So in winter I'd have to put chains on my truck for the trip up. It never failed, there I'd be, laying under my truck to connect the chains and someone would pull up and scream out their window "what are you doing?". I'd have to crawl out from under the truck to answer them...and waste more time. One day I got sick of it and just screamed to the question asker "I'm pulling out body parts!"...they screamed back "what do you mean Body parts?". I screamed back "body parts of the last idiot who asked me that"..then I peeked out from under my truck and looked up into the face of a very nice police officer! Never did that again!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, us knitters & crocheters make such beautiful things. i know for myself, i love working with my hands and making things to wear or something for the swap packages. i think the ones who say it's for older people need to get themselves a hobby too.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm not sure when the "report" option became available..don't report me for being sarcastic to people who ask me silly questions please!!!
> 
> I used to have a delivery route that included a very "daunting" mountain. In summer the views were amazing...in winter the icy slide was petrifying. So in winter I'd have to put chains on my truck for the trip up. It never failed, there I'd be, laying under my truck to connect the chains and someone would pull up and scream out their window "what are you doing?". I'd have to crawl out from under the truck to answer them...and waste more time. One day I got sick of it and just screamed to the question asker "I'm pulling out body parts!"...they screamed back "what do you mean Body parts?". I screamed back "body parts of the last idiot who asked me that"..then I peeked out from under my truck and looked up into the face of a very nice police officer! Never did that again!


oops!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not just knitting, crocheting, quilting etc. Wood carving and whittling used to be considered "old man" hobbies. Some of those young guys who are so talented with chain saws sure changed that impression didn't they?


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm teaching a 10 year old to knit right now and she couldn't be more excited about it. Knitting is definitely not just for "old" people. But hey, if you want to call me a little old lady because I knit, go right ahead. (I'm 49, by the way.) :lol:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

49 is not old by any means! lol Women are like fine wine, we get much better with age. We also learn how to be sarcastic with the sweetest smile and how to put fools in their places without them even knowing they have been put there. Older women are fun because they have learned so much and have such wonderful life experiences...49 is just the start of womanhood... Here is me and my seven sisters...lmaorofl enjoy!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen Tess! 49? I was still willing to put up with panty hose at that age! Pull, huff, tug, puff, break into a sweat, tug some more for what?

OMG I just realized I've turned into Maxine!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Amen Tess! 49? I was still willing to put up with panty hose at that age! Pull, huff, tug, puff, break into a sweat, tug some more for what?
> 
> OMG I just realized I've turned into Maxine!


I was wondering who Maxine actually was, now we know  She's been here amongst us all this time.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

^5 Maxine ROCKS!!! =)


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

What "report" section are some of you referring to. I just looked on the Main section and could not see a "report" section.

Linda


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

BellaNB said:


> What "report" section are some of you referring to. I just looked on the Main section and could not see a "report" section.
> 
> Linda


Right at the bottom of the screen where this comment is Linda, there is a REPLY button, a QUOTE REPLY button, EDIT button, ADD ATTACHMENT button and now a new REPORT ISSUE button. I guess it's going to get overused in the first while by people that get easily insulted. My rules, if you don't like what you are reading, don't read any further. It's up to a person what they allow to upset them. There are exceptions to this rule of course, and things that are against the law, abusive etc should be reported so the people posting them can be removed. Things that are in good fun though, if it's a little off color and not a particular person's style then just move on to another topic. Sorry didn't mean to rant and rave..just thought I would put that in there =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Amen Tess! 49? I was still willing to put up with panty hose at that age! Pull, huff, tug, puff, break into a sweat, tug some more for what?
> 
> OMG I just realized I've turned into Maxine!


PFfffffffffff I gave up panty hose when I turned 30! Started wearing stockings at that age...they feel better and ya don't have to have a wrestling match to get them on!! lmaorofl Check out my picture that I posted just up from this one.....


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Oh I see it now. I agree with you completely. I can remember only once in the last year since I've joined the forum where one person was swearing because he/she was upset about something (can't even recall what it was about at this point). I'm surprised that the forum administrators felt the need to have this feature.

Linda



Ms. Tess said:


> BellaNB said:
> 
> 
> > What "report" section are some of you referring to. I just looked on the Main section and could not see a "report" section.
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OH my I'm just roaring here! I'm sure the "report issue" was installed for a reason..and I'm pretty sure that tight panty hose played a part in it! You wear t hose things long enough and your ears turn purple!


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

My answer would be, I worked all my life to now do what I want without anyone telling me it's right or wrong. I can't wait to see the difference you make in the world when the time comes. I love the peace and quiet of knitting and although I'm not terribly creative. Still what I do is my own time and money so no one better say anything.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I hate to say this but as a grandmother who just found out her soon to be born grandson has failed very stress test t he specialists can do...I just don't need to hear this "crap" right now!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

bwahahahaha!!! Well, seriously - laugh all the way to the bank! You're doing a marvelous job with your patterns. They're easy to read and a breeze to knit. When you're off enjoying the fruits of your "old lady" labors and sitting on a beach somewhere sipping a pina colada you can laugh.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


Love your response, courier770! it is the perfect response to an intended put-down by a rude and unthinking person regardless of age or gender. Thanks, I'll remember it for future reference. Joy


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Definately not educated in needle arts, with so many designers and knittv which she obviously doesnt watch. No knitting and crochet not just for little old ladies. But for everyone.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Many years ago, prior to the start of a conference, before anyone was in the room, I had my quilt pieces out, hand piecing hexagons together into flowers. My boss (female) came over and quietly said "you look like an old lady." I looked up and said "Yes - I probably do." as I continued to sew quietly in my own world for another 40 minutes. I was 45 at the time. I have done sewing and needlework since I was 8. I must be an old lady at heart.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

It is her way of elevating herself in her eyes. She doesn't have any talents to speak of, so she has to try to knock someone else down a notch or two. She is thoughtless and cruel...and you have a gift from God in your talents and all us KPer's know what challenge goes into our works of Art!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

It's so disgusting how people have to make fun of the things they do not understand or know. I think I have found a good use for all that yarn that is shredded, tangled, unusable or just not appealing to some of us...we can braid it into a long rope and tie these losers together and put them in a loser zoo so we can sit on a bench and knit or crochet while watching them! Maybe we can add pantihose to the yarn when making the rope...it will give it some stretch and keep it from frustrating us "old ladies"! lmaooooooooooo =)) =))


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

You could have tripped her with your cane when she walked away...wait, what was that? Can't remember what we were talking about.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

daralene said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


It will be easy to accidentally do when using a touch screen...eek..


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

When i hurt my hand like a week ago i told people at work it was a knitting injury (well it was) one girl said don't tell anyone that or you will never find a man...shoot ... ! Little does she know....her boyfriend likes my knittin....(just kidding!)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

To the outside world it's a cane...to those of us in the loop, it's a legal weapon! Ha Ha! What on earth does knitting have to do with finding a man??? I would ask her "Honey just because you need to tie him down to make him stay, don't assume I will have to do the same"! lmaoooooo


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Gotta love how sometimes it posts once and then sometimes it posts twice and ya can't delete the comment....so I just outsmart it and go in and edit the daylights out of it until it isn't a copy but a whole new comment =)


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

My friends all think it's just great that after the stress of over 30 years in the advertising industry I've gone back to the knitting I first started in my teens. For years I didn't have time for this wonderful pursuit, now I'm learning and enjoying it all over again. Obviously this woman has never had the pleasure of admiring (and wearing) something made with her own hands. Just ignore her comment and go back to your knitting!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Just put it down to the fact that she is someone who has no hobby and is jealous of those who do.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I would be curious as to what she thought you should be doing. She obviously had an idea. funny how we cannot all respect what others choose to do with what they have, be it time or possessions.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think those type of people have never had a hobby i their lives and cannot conceive how anyone could actually enjoy doing things like this. However that being said " i am quite sure that that same college would jump at the chance to wear one of your gorgous scarves.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Whenever I am faced with similiar comments by a friend my first reaction is to proselytize, sing the praises of knitting, tell of the satisfaction and rewards I gain from my craft. The peace and tranquillity I feel when I sit and pick up my needles an wool. The excitement of finding a beautiful new pattern or buy some new fiber. The deep contentment I feel when giving my work to a grateful recipient. 

I wish all these things for my friends, but I have learned from years of experience not to go at it that way. If there is any interest on their part I will try to nurture it carefully if not I am not offended I feel sorry for those who are missing all this and hope they have a passion for something to make their life enjoyable and worthwhile.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

OK, even someone who doesn't knit should have recognized your statement as a huge accomplishment. "That's awesome" should be anyones reply!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Great minds think alike - I just noticed it too.


Clickers said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Clickers, did you remind her it's not nice to insult people who regularly carry sharp objects? One of my coworkers once returned a metal DPN that I left in his truck (on a day that I did his route) and said "I believe this weapon belongs to YOU"!
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I remember BEFORE there was panty hose. Come on - admit it - you do too! Hahahaha


Ms. Tess said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Amen Tess! 49? I was still willing to put up with panty hose at that age! Pull, huff, tug, puff, break into a sweat, tug some more for what?
> ...


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Incorrect stereotyping again. After all if all wait until we are old ladies we might not remember whether we've done it or if we're going to do it.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello laurelarts,
Iam content and serene now that I have time to Knit and read and resource all the things that I missed when I was frantically trying to keep pace with events in a busy coronary care unit. The only stress I getis when I have to rip out my Knitting mistakes or choose which yarn or project to do next. The lady should think before she moves her lips. Vivienne Westwood is an old lady and she sews!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I am disabled and cannot work. I have a damaged lung from a boating accident. I inhaled the gas and oil from the boat after it was capsized. I also have congestive heart failure. I've not been able to work since 1993 when the boat accident happened. I was 32 then and took up crocheting again. I'm not an old lady by any standards. I love my crocheting. It gives me something to do with all my time. I love to crochet.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> BellaNB said:
> 
> 
> > What "report" section are some of you referring to. I just looked on the Main section and could not see a "report" section.
> ...


I found it recently and just in time to save myself some potential trouble. I had made a post and thought I had attached a picture. The picture didn't show up so I edited the post and told where the picture coul be found on Ravelery. A couple of hours later I recieved a PM from another very kind member who let me know that there was a download button below my post and when she pressed it it started downloading files from my computer. I was in a quandry and didn't know what to do.I tried deleting but couldn't that was when I found the report a problem button. Admin was very quick to help me and deleted my post. So you see it is useful in ways other than reporting infactions. Sorry for the long dissertation, but it is a good tool to have for many reasons. Thank you again, Admin!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Traveling seems to be the acceptable pasttime for us retirees usually asked by those that haven't a clue. A good share of us don't receive a large enough pension to travel. My pat answer is to say yes, I've been hang gliding.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


oh this happened to me a few years ago,a supposingly good friend of mine told me the same thing,that i had turned into an old lady,and got so angry with me for helping out in one of our charity shops two half days a week,i just didn't know how to reply to her,like you i have been doing alsorts of crafts from an early age,taught by my mum,i was quite hurt by her reaction. Glad


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

In fact, knitting provides mental exercises that may very well keep us younger in our thinking abilities.



laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Jean Keith said:


> Traveling seems to be the acceptable pasttime for us retirees usually asked by those that haven't a clue. A good share of us don't receive a large enough pension to travel. My pat answer is to say yes, I've been hang gliding.


Good one Jean


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

they are just plain ignorant or jealous of your talent


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

sewlee said:


> In fact, knitting provides mental exercises that may very well keep us younger in our thinking abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well said.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Could I suggest a use for all those oddments of wool ?
How about tying them into one long length then rolling them up into a ball - then get some felting wool and needle it all over the core (wound ball).
I love needle felting as a way to use up wool scraps and buy fleece for dying and felting.
The first is my attempt to felt a santa -
the second is a teddy bear with movable joints fitted in as I needlefelted - the only hand sewing were the eyes in the bear and the dried twig I had to stitch into Santa's hand.
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Oops - sorry that Santa is not right side up!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Knitting keeps you young! Think of all the brain cells you use when knitting.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi there, just had to laugh at the comment about knitting for your man.

Back in my teens the first thing a girl did when she landed a boyfriend was knit him a sweater!
One fella boasted about how many sweaters he had - methinks he switched girlfriends just to get a new sweater!

My grandmother taught me to knit before I went to school. When I was 9 I knitted a polo necked sweater for myself and was so keen to finish it that I used to knit with the blankets over my head and a torch set up so that I could see what I was doing!
Mum and Dad had told me 'lights out' as they came in to say goodnight and they would have seen the light on in my bedroom if I knitted too long and I'd get ticked off!
After I came to OZ (from NZ) and married here my Dad sent me a spinning wheel and that opened up a whole new world - and kept those knitting needles working furiously!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

And you have an awesome attitude. I tell people that I practice the ancient art of tying knots with sticks !!! I think it makes me sound exotic....hahahaha



laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Whenever someone likes to make stupid remarks like this, I ask: "What have you created lately"?
The conversation changes quickly.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

My stock answer to any knitting/old lady "insult" is a huge , happy "Thank you , it sure beats the alternative "


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

CollettePlaquet said:


> I would be curious as to what she thought you should be doing. She obviously had an idea. funny how we cannot all respect what others choose to do with what they have, be it time or possessions.


We were both in the legal field, criminal justice, in the prisons and the local jails on a daily basis. I guess she thought I should continue in that field in some way, but frankly, 30 years of it was more than enough for me. I have been retired for almost a year now and I feel like I am getting my sanity back.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I would ignore the remark unless it was said unkindly; in which case I might reply, "what an out-dated view. You really should get out more"!


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn! I knew there was a reason why I had been noticing so many new gray hairs.... It must be all the knitting and crocheting I've been doing for the last three years lol


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for over 50 years. I have been called the same thing old lady. These people don't have a life. I go out I went on vacation, partied like every one else, and the ones who call you names are still doing nothing. At least when I make something and they see it they say oh I wish I had one. Not a chance, I say i'm making something else now. See you later.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

People with creative spirits understand! (Before I resumed knitting, I never though of it as an "old lady" hobby; I was always envious of what was being created.) I always feel sorry for a person who hasn't experienced the joy of creativity. They miss out on so much!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Hopefully you asked her what she was doing with "Her Time" . People attach "ageism" to any of the crafts their parents or grandparents did..I would have told her I'm into design technology ..do you really care as to what she thinks..after all you haven't seen her in years and she might have been a little "Jealous"..to make such a rash statement..Be happy it's your choice!


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I've come to a conclusion about this.

Knitting and crochet, or handicrafts of any kind, are given to those blessed with the ability to be confident enough to allow the creativity that we were born with to go free.

Creativity is born of freedom of being.

Some people seem to find it a luxury, a vice. Something that can only be allowed when nothing else is pressing. 

Some of us, find our creativity to be a need, not a luxury to be indulged in moments of boredom or for lack of anything else to do. 

It's not wrong, it's not right. It just is. 

Don't take it as a insult, they simply don't understand. They also have the things they do that make them happy. That's exactly as it should be.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol i laugh when people say things like this to me. if they only knew what designing a knitting pattern involved!..Not only artistic design, but, math,and, engineering!!! You are building a product from a piece of string!...I like how courier puts it...lol brain surgery!...infact surgeons have to learn the mattress stitch!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I would have said - were you trying to hurt my feelings or did you just not realize how it would sound before it came out of your mouth? Sometimes people like this go around zapping people with these caustic comments with no realization that they are hurtful -- if you don't call them on it, they will continue. If they continue after you let them know, then they intend to hurt people and need to be left alone.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Would she have said that if you did you creating with oil paint on canvas? If you were writing a great novel?

I AM a little old lady and have been knitting intricate "works of art" (okay, I know that sounds egotistical but that's the opinion of those who viewed my sweater and Snowflake Afghan on this site and hundreds of you can't be wrong, right?) all my life.

I still knit some intricate things but mostly I knit wonderful, adorable, colorful, cute things for kids who don't have homes or much else. And.....I have never been happier !

You are creating and your creations will live on far after you are gone. What does this woman do? What is she giving to others? What will she leave behind?

As far as what you could have said, this little couplet comes to mind:

Turn back! Turn back, oh time and thy flight, 
I've thought of the comeback I needed last night!

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Sometimes people say that cause they are envious of you. Not everyone is creative. I have been told that and i am only 44 hehe I personally feel that i am a designer everytime i knit something and it makes me feel good!!!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".


Now THAT is an awesome response!!! I laughed so hard.... :lol:

Thank you!!
Dani


----------



## LilyRose (Mar 9, 2012)

I knit and i'm only 19! And i only don't crochet because i don't know how!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> I would have said - were you trying to hurt my feelings or did you just not realize how it would sound before it came out of your mouth? Sometimes people like this go around zapping people with these caustic comments with no realization that they are hurtful -- if you don't call them on it, they will continue. If they continue after you let them know, then they intend to hurt people and need to be left alone.


That is the perfect answer.....you are right, maybe it's ignorance after all, they just don't realize when their words are damaging.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".
> ...


I am laughing so loud here - well done courier 770 :lol:


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

41 and Male. Knitting for a couple of years now and just started to crochet. Helps me keep my sanity and keeps me sharp! People who don't craft with their hands do not know what they are missing!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Amen!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently was a volunteer st the local museum during a luncheon and program. I was to greet any tourists who might come in and sell gift shop items. I had also donated dozens of homemade muffins and a 9x13 casserole. (For a change they didn't run out of food.) One snooty lady saw me knitting and asked what I was making. I just said "a sock" and didn't hold it up for her approval. Later another lady who ate at her table said Ms Snooty admitted she probably can't remember how to cast on anymore.


----------



## Verna (Jan 13, 2011)

Tell your old co-worker, this is something you have always wanted to do but never had the time until you retired, an you love it! Singing "Jailhouse rock" is close enough....lol


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

In addition to not being a craftsperson, she's insensitive and rude. However, those are HER shortcomings, not yours. YOU are creative and gracious and a source of joy for many. You handled it creatively, graciously and joyfully by laughing it off. Hurrah for you!


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


I see that you sell your patterns...Why don't you reply that you own your own designing and manufacturing company ? That should answer questions, LOL !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ignorance is not bliss....you should send her some of your designs!!


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

I have done volunteer work in nursing homes where there are a lot of old people - few of them knit or crochet anymore. I think it must be sad to be THAT old. But, I'm sure I should not judge - I may get there myself someday.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Like a lot of assumptions, hers is totally inaccurate. We know how much skill and creativity goes into knitting (and especially designing!) and how satisfying it can be. We also know that people (women AND men) of all ages enjoy it. If she has no clue about that, which obviously she doesn't, it's her loss.
> Jan


Yes and it has taken me 40 years to get good enough to do all this designing might have been my reply! I will let you have a hook and let's see how well you do.... Hmmm, I am so glad that I have all this spare time now so I can really do something I love rather than something that is just a Job. 
I am just getting some practice in for snappy responses to that comment for when someone says that to me! Don't think I have run into that one yet but sure I probably will. I do live in the midwest where handicrafts are a little more prevalent.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for your words about needing to contact Admin., Granalou. I would never have thought of that problem, much less about going that direction to resolve it. Thanks, Joy in Ohio


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

She's out of touch. I'm in two knitting groups and am the only senior who shows up. The others are all 20-40 something's.

I've bought one of your patterns ans can say you are on top of your game.



laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


Your last sentence is so true! The little girl across the street is about 9 now and she's been knitting dishcloths to sell for a couple years already - she often sits on her front lawn to knit.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I do not think your heart for people will disappear. I am sure that heart will show up all over the place. Enjoy the time you have and know you deserve a breather.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".


Sounds almost like my sister when I was in labor with my youngest...she came into the hospital room and first thing out of her mouth was "whatcha doin'".


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> 41 and Male. Knitting for a couple of years now and just started to crochet. Helps me keep my sanity and keeps me sharp! People who don't craft with their hands do not know what they are missing!


My brother who is 2 years older than me, is a forensic psychologist in San Francisco, knits ten times better than me. He says it is his therapy. We both learned from our grandmother when I was 5 and he was 7.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

wefarmasmidgen said:


> I have done volunteer work in nursing homes where there are a lot of old people - few of them knit or crochet anymore. I think it must be sad to be THAT old. But, I'm sure I should not judge - I may get there myself someday.


It is sad, because many of them probably have Alzheimer's or dementia.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".
> ...


"Oh, I'm playing golf" or "I thought I'd go for a jog in the park, care to come?"


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


Exactly! I think you handled the comment well, smile sweetly and say nothing. We are in good company and enjoying ourselves.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

That gal is just leaving more yarn on the shelves for the rest of us.....!! :wink:


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

My response to comments like this is "well, bless your heart" said with a smile. In the south this comment has many meanings which I will leave up to your own imagination


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Gladrags said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> ...


When things like this happen to me, I wonder if others see me as a potential victim -- someone they can cut down who will just take it in silence. Some years ago, I lost a lot of weight. A co-worker remarked that I shouldn't lose any more because it would cause my face to sag! I was caught by surprise and couldn't think of anything to say. We had always worked well together and I considered her a friend. The more I thought about it, the madder I got -- she was older than me and overweight, which is probably why she said it -- jealousy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

it has been all too obvious to me that working with one's hands is a less valued occupation in our culture--except if you are a very high priced artist. Crafts, like the trades, are grossly devalued. It is assumed there is no intelligence that goes into doing this work, especially when you are designing or teaching. Further, any craft that can be done by so many people is devalued even more. Part of the problem is that people devalue their own time and efforts. I have run into this all too often. If a customer thinks they can paint a room, for example, then it means that my 40+ yrs painting has not value because the other person 'thinks' they know what they are doing. 


Further, so many of us grew up watching grandparents knitting/crocheting and never perceived the artistry that was being created. Grandparents were relegated to the category of useless beings and whatever they did was of lesser value. 

The list of classist and sexist judgements goes on and it is all ignorant and prejudicial. Personally I love when someone looks at my work and calls my market bags pieces of art! And that is what they are--unique, color expressions in a useful form; things that give visual pleasure plus.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gotridge said:


> My response to comments like this is "well, bless your heart" said with a smile. In the south this comment has many meanings which I will leave up to your own imagination


gotridge, I think your remark ranks right up there with the story of a southern lady who remarked to an offensive and arrogant, younger woman who was bragging about her possessions. The older lady responding to every proclamation with, "Isn't that precious!" . . . . You can figure out the intended message, I'm sure.


----------



## mississippigirl (Aug 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


I love your answer. I will have to remember it the next time I get a comment from someone like that.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


I never think of a good reply. I'm one of those people who didn't realize I was insulted. _ in my knitting group, someone read an artical that stated knitting and crocheting help prevent alzheimers disease. Hope it's true.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Her opinion should worth to you as much as you pay for NOTHING. 
We do have some young people here and they need encouragement .I will try to teach young children in my church to knit. 
Love


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

tamarque said:


> it has been all too obvious to me that working with one's hands is a less valued occupation in our culture--except if you are a very high priced artist. Crafts, like the trades, are grossly devalued. It is assumed there is no intelligence that goes into doing this work, especially when you are designing or teaching. Further, any craft that can be done by so many people is devalued even more. Part of the problem is that people devalue their own time and efforts. I have run into this all too often. If a customer thinks they can paint a room, for example, then it means that my 40+ yrs painting has not value because the other person 'thinks' they know what they are doing.
> 
> You are so right. Years ago I was showing my pottery at a craft show and two women picked a piece up and one said, "I could make that".
> 
> ...


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I was standing in line at Joann's the other day and the woman behind me picked up a knitting magazine and said " I didn't know people still knit." I told her I knit everyday, she didn't respond so I don't know if she heard me or chose to ignore me.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

It does seem to have that old lady connotation doesn't it? My husband always felt that way too. Personally, I don't care what others think. Let them be unimpressed with how I spend my time...I'm not all that impressed with how they spend theirs either lol


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wonder what she does with her time...watch the soaps? You handled it very graciously though. I can't understand why some people think needle art is for "old women." Today, there are more and more young women, teenagers and children, taking up the craft.


----------



## LADISKNITTING (Jun 18, 2011)

Your "friend" is rude, crute and uneducated. I often stick my foot
in my mouth but I hope that I never said anything this dumb. Knit and crochet to your heart" content and enjoy 
your retirement.
Ruth


----------



## mslulu68 (Jun 12, 2011)

Some people dont know how much relaxing and joy it is to knit and crochet. You should have told her to try it sometime, she might get to like doing it. Always be proud of what you are doing. 
Yvonne-mslulu68


----------



## buttonlady (Dec 8, 2011)

I, having been both a knitter and crocheter since I was a small child, have had many interesting comments from people who obviously don't have a clue what satisfaction we crafters get from our pasttime. I also have been told "only old ladies do that". To which I respond, I am practicing now so I will be real good when I get old. 
Actually they just dont have a clue how rewarding our hobby can be. So we will just have to forgive thier shortcomings.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

There sure a lot of "old ladies" around aren't there? I'm one of them and it sure doesn't make me feel old!


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Evidently, some people do see us that way. Someone will ask my husband what I'm doing -- he always says, "Twiddling her thumbs." I know exactly how you felt.

:evil:


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I have found it is the people who do not have any imagination or creativity that are the ones that make these comments...My dad is one of them.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

SHE is oldfashioned in her thinking, there are so many teens now knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


That's me...smart comeback...20 minutes later! Since so many equate $ with success I would have told her that designing is lucrative and creative, then let her wonder. I am appalled by her rudeness but not surprised.
Enjoy your retirement in any way you chose!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

people are just plain rude! I was brought up to always be polite,but i think that rule doesn't exista any more!


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm retired, though that doesn't have to do with my story. My brother was watching me knit socks and remarked that he doesn't get how anyone knits with two needles, and that it blew him away to see me knit with four. I didn't really know what to say, because it's the most soothing knitting I know.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

This co-worker of the past is not your "peer" anymore. Peer groups have difficulty understanding the values of other groups.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

knitty said:


> people are just plain rude! I was brought up to always be polite,but i think that rule doesn't exista any more!


Amen, Sister!! I'm a substitute teacher and the stories I could tell you.......


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been knitting since being a child. I sew as well. I have tried other crafts and haven't been thrilled with any others so far. I certainly would not make fun of someone who does a craft that I don't happen to enjoy doing or have never tried. 

What is wrong with some people? 

My Mom had to give up knitting when her memory failed so badly that she could not remember the patterns etc.

Knitting isn't for OLD people so much. It takes lots of concentration, brain power and intention to finish a project, no matter what the craft happens to be.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

This OLD lady takes care of her 10 month old great grandson two days a week..not for the feint of heart..believe me. I knit while he naps and sometimes while he plays..Old indeed.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I think knitting, crocheting, designing, working puzzles, etc. will actually keep us young, it exercises our brains for sure.


----------



## LelabB (Feb 5, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


Time & attitude, love that. I spend so much of my time
with my knitting, copying pattern I don't have a lot of
time to think about the fact that I am about a year & a half from being "80" The clock is ticking. I am so thrilled that I
found this forum and got back to knitting. I learned to knit in the 60's from a book, black & white. Moving from Mo. to Tx. no family but my own around. It plus all other crafts has been my solace in lots of situations. Have proof of it all over my home. I have a gdau. with a baby who is in awe of the craft, age 21.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It is amazing how people think! Most people who make comments like that really envy a person who has so much talent like you. She is the one at loss. People make choices, and you have chosen to design and create. You have a full and happy life. If she is still working, she probably goes to work each day, comes home stressed out, and not a happy camper. You are creating, making people happy, and relaxed in the process. I have a wonderful DIL who keeps wanting me to start a business on Etsy. My DIL has those business and promotional skills. We talked yesterday and she brought it up again. I admire your talent and creativity. Keep on being creative and smile. ;0)


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am teaching my 25 yr old grandaughter to knit and her husband tells her he loves to watch her knit. As I read on kp once do you think when you get old you suddenly know how to knit?


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

My 21-year old niece just took up knitting.


----------



## gatto566 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just chalk it up to a stupid comment made by a stupid person. LOL Just keep knitting. As long as it makes you happy, the heck with her................


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe she's jealous that she doesn't have the time or creativity to do what you do!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I think knitting, crocheting, designing, working puzzles, etc. will actually keep us young, it exercises our brains for sure.


I totally agree with you! ;0)


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitting and crocheting is for all ages. I grew up with a mother that knitted all the time and a grandmother who quilted and crocheted. So the foundation was layed early on. I now have 2of 3 daughters that knit/ crochet. Great to see the craft in the younger generations. I fact my youngest (21) started her second afghan last night. We need to continue to encourage the younger ones and show them that this is not for "little old ladies" but for everyone, young and old, male or female. Knit on!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> It is amazing how people think! Most people who make comments like that really envy a person who has so much talent like you. She is the one at loss. People make choices, and you have chosen to design and create. You have a full and happy life. If she is still working, she probably goes to work each day, comes home stressed out, and not a happy camper. You are creating, making people happy, and relaxed in the process. I have a wonderful DIL who keeps wanting me to start a business on Etsy. My DIL has those business and promotional skills. We talked yesterday and she brought it up again. I admire your talent and creativity. Keep on being creative and smile. ;0)


Let me encourage you to open up a business on Etsy, I have been there three years now and it is one of the reasons I retired when I did. Go for it!!!!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

We are all being creative - no matter what our ages. Pity her, some people chase a little white ball around, trying to get it into a hole! 
It all depends on your outlook x


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with you!!! I am a 65 year old Grandma and I knit just about everyday.I also walk 3 to 5 miles a day,sometimes I jog as I used to ,since I was 30 years old.I take 3 grandchildren to the beach,aged 4,8,and 12.I take care of my autistic grandchild at times,I garden,I volunteer.You tell you friend that she is soooooooooo wrong about knitting being an old age thing---I started at grade school age!!!!! KEEP ON KNITTING!!!!!! GOOD FOR YOU!!


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

What really matters ....is what you think of yourself....and for all of us....that love to knith!!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have had several negative comments about my knitting from family members, when my Mom saw me knitting for the first time this year, she told me flat out she didn't understand the need to do this when one could purchase these things at a store. Later I found out she told my son that she would never use anything that I had knitted. My son just looked at me and tried to get me interested in a new video game told me that no one knitted anymore. Well I just said okay to both of them, kept on knitting. I made a scarf and gave it to my roommate, she showed it to my mom and next thing I knew Mom was hurt that I didn't give the scarf to her. (she has 2 or 3 now) As for my son, he continued to roll his eyes until I showed him a pattern for a Dr Who scarf, now it's really cool that I can do this! Also one of his great friends knit him a Jane hat from the TV series Firefly, so now knitting is really awesome!


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,
Unfortunately, people are more quickly able to respond with negative things than positive ones. Your time is absolutely your own, and you should be proud that you have the ability to do something this woman is obviously ignorant of, and she may even be jealous wishing that she was either a) retired, or b) creative enough to be able to knit, crochet, and design her own patterns. 

Just chalk it up to negative feedback, from someone who didn't know any better and is probably a little bit bitter!!


----------



## dibdob3 (Apr 24, 2012)

So looking forward to when i can retire so that i have more time to knit. It is so therapeutic and rewarding to do something creative. good luck to you, maybe this lady does nothing with her time!!


----------



## Slcameron (Apr 24, 2012)

I have learned is that seemingly thoughtless comments are generally a reflection of the ignorance, personality and/or character flaws of the person making the comment and have little or nothing to do with the person at which they are directed. So, I would say this was a great opportunity to educate and be pleased for the opportunity to to do so.


----------



## mily (Apr 13, 2012)

you know to each their own Ive been knitting since 12 & have collected pattern ever since and im in my fifies and there nothing more pasionated a hobby then that to me knitting relax me and no one will discourage me KEEP IT UP


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> Hi,
> Unfortunately, people are more quickly able to respond with negative things than positive ones. Your time is absolutely your own, and you should be proud that you have the ability to do something this woman is obviously ignorant of, and she may even be jealous wishing that she was either a) retired, or b) creative enough to be able to knit, crochet, and design her own patterns.
> 
> Just chalk it up to negative feedback, from someone who didn't know any better and is probably a little bit bitter!!


I love your comment, but your Avatar made me cry. I have a cherished picture of my grandmother's hands. I think it depicts so much of what she was about. She created, mostly out of need for her family, then out of love for the craft. Seeing your picture brought back sweet, sweet memories.


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

Say, "I took a vow that in retirement I will engage only in lawful activites which stimulate my mind, reinforce my creativity and make me incredibly happy." (Refrain from saying, "This conversation does not meet any of my basic requirements.")


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love you comment, Courier770. That was a good comeback. I cant think of things like that quick enough. I love to knit although now that I spend so much time on KP, I dont get as much done.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Just laugh. She is the one missing out on creativity, not to mention an entire new world of friends. have a great day.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I've gotten similar comments but often use them as a chance to extol the use of mind, needles and complicated patterns all at the same time. Nothing old about that. I always ask if they might like to learn. Usually the response is: "oh no, that's way too hard"...." or "I've never been good with my hands." I do believe that sometimes those remarks are actually born out of envy.

Love the folks here, whether old, middle-aged, 20-somethings, or three years old!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, my ~ can't resist here..............old is a state of mind and has nothing to do with the reality of our Birthday numbers. Upstairs - I'm 18, I laff a lot, listen to Elvis (that's 24/7 on Sirius Radio!) all the time, snap my fingers, wiggle my hips (OUCH!) and dance a little.....meanwhile, the birthday number is up there (71 this year)....I do what I love, I love what I do (and I know that LaurelArts does, too, as it shows in your amazing work/creations!)and as I knit a project, I remember what my dear Grandmother always said "every stitch is a stitch of love"......workin' on 3 Irish knit sweaters here, and that's a lot of lovin'............;-)
Carolyn


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

My basic position on things like this are that I try NEVER to allow myself to feel insulted or offended......

One: If they didn't intend to insult me, why go there?

Two: If they DID intend to offend me, all the more reason not to give them the satisfaction?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Oh just blow them off. I figure if knitting satifies me, makes me happy, and keeps me out of trouble then I have found my nitch in life and if I want to knit now that I am retired (which I am not) then that is my business. Maybe she hasen't found anything that makes her happy and productive.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW! I am on page 12. Its like you poked a sleeping bear with a stick. We knitters can be kind of testy when insulted, eh? I agree with others who said you handled the situation with grace. I started knitting as a child, so it wasn't an old lady thing then certainly. Since I started as a child I haven't ever considered hand work of any kind "old lady." I think people just have a picture or generalization of what certain things look like or who does them. Erroneous as it may be here we are. Again, you handled the situation with grace. I guess chalk it up to ignorance.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".


YOU ARE A PIECE OF WORK. Love your replies and you are a gal after my own heart. Keep it up.
Hugs, DeeDee


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing how people think! Most people who make comments like that really envy a person who has so much talent like you. She is the one at loss. People make choices, and you have chosen to design and create. You have a full and happy life. If she is still working, she probably goes to work each day, comes home stressed out, and not a happy camper. You are creating, making people happy, and relaxed in the process. I have a wonderful DIL who keeps wanting me to start a business on Etsy. My DIL has those business and promotional skills. We talked yesterday and she brought it up again. I admire your talent and creativity. Keep on being creative and smile. ;0)
> ...


Thank you for the encouragement. My DIL thinks I am so creative and loves everything I make. She thinks I would do well on Etsy. She keeps promoting me, bless her heart! Thanks again! ;0)


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

No, don't be insulted when someone uninformed is rude. Think the businesses built by young women in the yarn and pattern business. You know who they are. Politely inform, walk off.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I felt the same way when I saw the lithograph of this beautiful painting. I too used to sit and watch my grandmother knit, and even when her hands became "knotted up" with arthritis, she still pursued it. When I found this, I just had to post it, because it reminded me so much of grandmother. I cannot even remember where I found it now....if I come across it, I'll send you a link. I wanted to buy the painting, but it was far too expensive for me to own. The memories are sweet.....just like yours. I can only hope that we can pass this craft down to our daughters and granddaughters just as our grandmothers did for us. To only be half the woman she was.....


----------



## shopgirl16 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well you can be insulted, but just remember how many knitters crocheters and crafters are out there. She obviously does not have a creative mind. I just learned that the local Montesori school in my area has 6,7,8, year olds knitting in the morning before classes begin. How cool is that. Early in the morning is one of my favorite times to knit.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


You're so right! (and I can always think of what I should have said too, when the person who needs to hear it isn't around, usually!)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like she's jealous of your creativity and the inner peace and satisfaction it creates, since she's not able to do what you do. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Nothing wrong with your comment. This society is so quick to put things into an age range. I remember buy an Olds.and there was a tape that came with it the song says this is not your father's Olds...... I purchased it because I liked it. The same is true with knitting I do it because I like it. End of subject.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

HELLO!
i learned to knit when i was 7yrs. old. don't think i ever finished the mitten i started, but it was fun! in high school, the girls used to knit argyle socks for their boyfriends, & i picked up the needles again. don't remember if my guy got the socks, ha ha.
now that i am retired 13yrs. i finish all my knitting for preemie hats & blankets, & even double strand "bird nests" can't put my needles down!!
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

My girls would say to me, Mom everytime I call you , you are knitting, they say isn't there more to life than that, And made the comment I will never sit in the house and knit like you , there is more to life than that and I will never do what you do, how do you stand it. It seems when they were little, it was o.k.to knit them sweaters and Barbie clothes and other doll clothes. I would knit so many doll clothes for them , the other kids that came to play were so unhappy ,they didn't have what my girls had to play with, I would knit their friends clothes for their dolls. it seems they forget really fast. I will always have my knitting on the go and I am thankful that I can knit.(happy hands and heart)


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

Knitting (and other such devices) helps keep the mind sharp. Designing the patterns, even more so. You might reply," I do it to keep my mind sharp. You should try it. I would be happy to teach you!" 
But honestly, I always keep a complex finished piece on hand that I know folks will covet and I keep a simple scarf made on one of those circlular looms. I have taught hundreds of people to knit or just to use the looms standing in grocery lines, watching swim meets and soccer games, sitting in the airport. I also always carry enough yarn to give away to at least one person when I know I'll have a wait so they can finish the scarf they started.
I am an old lady who is proud and surprised I made it this long. When I don't know how to take something someone has said I always say," Why, Bless Your Heart." They have to figure out if there is a question mark or exclaimation at the end!
Happy Knitting!!!!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good comback. I think I will use it.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

In addition to my husband saying, "She's twiddling her thumbs", he also ridcules me for reading. I can't read when he's around -- he always thinks I should be doing some kind of manual labor.. If I had known how uncomfortable retirement would be, I'd have kept working full time!


----------



## sandtwit (Feb 28, 2012)

That's what we use to call "a left handed comment". Maybe you have opened a whole new world for her..You do something creative and rewarding..plus belong to a sub-culture that she doesen't even knows exists.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am only 46 and I had posted awhile back that someone made the comment that they thought only old people knitted. I was on break working on a hat I was making for winter. She saw me and this was when she made the comment. Then she had the nerve to ask me to make her a hat! Needless to say I never made her one!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


.................................
I have formed a reply should this happen to me...I will simply say, "Well that's what I thought too, but knitting has been having a resurgence, Macy selling crocheted socks for $500...I see opportunity here!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

laurelarts said:



> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


What's wrong with them is that they haven't been there and don't know what they're talking about. Many creative pursuits have to wait until we're retired because we are so busy with the everyday business of life. Maybe some day she'll be lucky enough to carve out some time for creative, soul-enriching work like you're doing - designing beautiful things from all the thoughts and ideas that make you who you are.

I had the same experience when I was young. A good friend told me I was wasting my brain being a stay-at-home mom. Little did she know - it took almost every brain cell I had to raise those little darlings!!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Bobbie9 said:


> In addition to my husband saying, "She's twiddling her thumbs", he also ridcules me for reading. I can't read when he's around -- he always thinks I should be doing some kind of manual labor.. If I had known how uncomfortable retirement would be, I'd have kept working full time!


No one ever tells me what I can Or can not do . I have my hobbies and I also read, I love it. Stand strong and do your reading, just ignore it. Blessings to you.


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

Rather than a quick come-back, I use those moments as educational opportunities. People who maintain those rigid stereotypes are usually unaware of the number of famous people who are accomplished knitters. Audrey Hepburn and Bette Davis in the past, and Russell Crowe in the present to name just three. Thanks to a KP member, I now can add that the infant mortality rate went down after knitting was invented, because babies could move around freely without getting chilled. That little piece of information melts the most prejudiced heart.


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

I prefer to tell people I'm into the needle arts or fiber arts. My brother and I are in our mid-fifties and he told me once I reminded him of Grandma. My maternal grandmother knitted and crocheted. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


Try not to think about it- she probably thought she was being very funny.

I too have worked at needle crafts since I was a child, and would never have thought of it as an ;old lady' thing.

Besides that, knitting and crocheting has become very popular again. I have even heard of some high schools teaching it.
:^)


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey, you just carry on with your knitting and designing patterns to your heart's content.
You are obviously gifted where by it seems she is not.

So what does she do with her time and spend her money on if not to buy yarn other useful craft materials to create wonderful items, I wonder. :? 

Trips to the salon for a facial, waxing, maybe colegen fillers for her crows feet and botoxed lips. 
Anything to keep the " I don't want to get to that old woman stage of life" away.

When you weight it up, she has nothing to exhibit that shows off her talents where as you do. 
Be proud my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

it is her issue, let it go and get back to doing what you love. don't waste another minute thinking about her comment. it's her issue! she is out of touch!


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> Bobbie9 said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to my husband saying, "She's twiddling her thumbs", he also ridcules me for reading. I can't read when he's around -- he always thinks I should be doing some kind of manual labor.. If I had known how uncomfortable retirement would be, I'd have kept working full time!
> ...


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't it sad that some people are just dumb and say the stupidist things? Just forget it. She doesn't know any better. (but we do)


----------



## EBurk56622 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sadly, some people are either eaten up with stupid or they are just downright jealous of anyone who is capable of your accomplishments. I think I'd just ignore her ignorance and not give it the satisfaction of wasting my time thinking about it. You continue to do what gives you pleasure and be proud of who you are and your capablities. Trust me dear, there are many more people who envy your talents than those who think they are a waste of your time.
Evon/OKC (Okla City,OK)


----------



## hightx4 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know what's wrong with most people-----more mouth and less brains!


----------



## blacklab (Mar 19, 2012)

I am a newbie retiree as well and have just renewed my interest in knitting since retiring -- I've been a 'knitting machine' and have made all kinds of scarves, sweaters, afghans in only four months. When people ask what I'm doing now that I've retired, I too tell them I've been doing tons of knitting and also have taught my daughters to knit so that we have quality time together knitting and laughing while we knit (mostly when I pick up their dropped stitches). Then....I show them pictures of what I've made (on my phone) and they are in awe. They can see how relaxed I am and I can see the envy in their eyes. My perspective -- they are all jealous!!! Enjoy your retirement -- isn't it nice to be doing what you want when you want to do it and to have lovely handmade garments to show for it...Way to Go!!


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Life is way too short to be insulted when someone says something that may be taken either way. The old saying goes, "Laugh and the world laughs with you."


----------



## DarlinJill (Feb 17, 2012)

You might inform the uninformed that Knitters/crocheters comprise an international and prestigious sisterhood that dates back thousands (yes, that long) of years. Moreover, Knitting and crocheting has always been at the forefront of the fashion industry and trends. Then sweetly ask her how she came to be so misinformed.


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

I would consider the source. I have been knitting since I was 16. I am now 66. Some people do perceive knitters as old but there are many who love what we do and love owning what we give them as gifts. I taught a church group how to knit and the class was a mix of all ages. So just consider the source. Happy knitting!!


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

Like you I have knitted and crocheted since I was a child. A lovely neighbor taught me. I stopped knitting for many years and in the last 5 years started again. I remembered as soon as I picked up the needles how satisfying it is. It also reminds me of evenings knitting Christmas slippers with my Mom. So many memories are tied to our senses and knitting is one of those triggers. I think the laugh was an appropriate response. Especially if it has a little pity that she does not know the joy of creating. Chin up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's see, knitting requires and exercises math skills. Designs are used by creative people to produce magnificient gifts for those they love and for many charities. Knitters of all ages share knowledge with many people. Knitting has been known for thousands of years. And, in the event of total disaster, we'll have comfortable things to use, a stash to keep us busy forever, and will be in great demand. 

Who's the old lady? And who's the ignorant fool? 

Have you heard that poem that begins "When I am old, I will wear purple?"


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You handled yourself with dignity.
She has no idea the depth of your talent. And how many of us go gaga over your creations.

I hate it when I think of "witty" way to late. But save it for the next time. " She'll be bakkkk"

Have a great day here with us where you are appreciated and admired.

Hugs, Linda


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

I have only been retired approx. 1.5 years, and if anyone had told me that I would be knitting and love it....I wouldn't have believed them. Now, I can not imagine life without my needles and yarn. I love it!!!!! If anyone ask me about knitting, I simply say, I love it, and you should try it as well. I search patterns constantly plus buy yarn on sale by the bundles. And, I love this forum. I have learned so much from you ladies. You are just so knowledgable about everything!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Obviously knitting and crocheting detresses you to the point where you can put up with ignorant people's stupid remarks and not hit them over the head with a club. Well done you. Gee


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

She has no way of realizing how many people you touch and benefit through your art or how successful you are in creating beautiful things.

Keep that smile on your face and the joy in your heart!


----------



## arianna (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm 83. For charity I knit and dress dolls for the Salvation Army. They auction these items off for money and give the majority of the dolls to needy little girls. Now I'm a full time care giver to my husband and need to be home 24/7, and I can't tell you how I enjoy myself being with him and my knitting. I knit for everybody. It's wonderful. I don't know how I would keep my mind if I didn't have this hobby. Arianna


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

I totally agree with you laurelarts.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess she doesnt keep up with the now....there are many young gals that knit and crochet. Infact it is a selective course in my daughters elementry school where she works, it is always packed. 
Look at the the stars that knit when they are on location..men and women. 
Knitting and crocheting are an art form. Not something we simple do to while away our time because we have nothing else to do.
And by the way, YOU are a very talented artisit!!!! I admire you! :thumbup:


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".
> ...


This reminds me of something my ex-husband used to ask me so often. I could be washing dishes, folding clothes, cleaning the bathroom, cooking, etc. and he'd ask what I was doing. My standard answer was "ironing". (In the days when I used to iron. Ha.)

One of the most thoughtless comments ever made to me was many, many years ago when I had made what I thought was a beautiful blouse. A woman came up to me and said that she didn't know that I was pregnant. I wasn't, and told her so.

One of my most thoughtless comments was made when I was completing paperwork for a patient to be admitted to a hospital. A young man and an older woman were in my office and I asked if his mother was to be listed as next-of-kin. He responded that the woman was his wife.

Boy did that teach me never to assume anything again and I began asking "who" was to be listed as next-of-kin.

This forum really jogs my memory.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

If you had responded that you designed clothing, she probably would have thought you were a high-fashion genius. People have odd ideas about unfamiliar things, and are reluctant to change those perceptions. But WE know the truth about knitting....


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Clickers, did you remind her it's not nice to insult people who regularly carry sharp objects? One of my coworkers once returned a metal DPN that I left in his truck (on a day that I did his route) and said "I believe this weapon belongs to YOU"!
> 
> Good answer Tess!


Good comment from you. too, Courier


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

When you retire it is not doing more, it is doing what you enjoy doing and (double dig) having the time to do it.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.[/quote]

It is a stupid statement. My grandmother taught me how to knit and I am knitting off and on since I was a child, I taught my daughters to knit they are in their 20's and love to knit. It is a craft like any other, which is creative, useful and relaxing.


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

Offer to teach her to knit. She might be happy you did.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

One of the things wrong with people is that they can be amazingly tactless. I vote for laughing and continuing to do what means the most to you. I'm retired and so are a lot of my friends and most of us find that instead of having one full time job we have two or three now that our time is our own.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm not sure when the "report" option became available..don't report me for being sarcastic to people who ask me silly questions please!!!
> 
> I used to have a delivery route that included a very "daunting" mountain. In summer the views were amazing...in winter the icy slide was petrifying. So in winter I'd have to put chains on my truck for the trip up. It never failed, there I'd be, laying under my truck to connect the chains and someone would pull up and scream out their window "what are you doing?". I'd have to crawl out from under the truck to answer them...and waste more time. One day I got sick of it and just screamed to the question asker "I'm pulling out body parts!"...they screamed back "what do you mean Body parts?". I screamed back "body parts of the last idiot who asked me that"..then I peeked out from under my truck and looked up into the face of a very nice police officer! Never did that again!


This is realllllllllly good!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Where did that sterotype originate! Do people think that once you hit a certain age you all of a sudden become a knitter or crocheter, like getting arthritis or something? When people make comments like that I think their ignorance becomes branded on their foreheads.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

tkdmoma said:


> I prefer to tell people I'm into the needle arts or fiber arts. My brother and I are in our mid-fifties and he told me once I reminded him of Grandma. My maternal grandmother knitted and crocheted. I took it as a compliment.


Needle arts....I like that one. Here is a parallel story. If I tell people that I live in a suburb of Buffalo, all I get is snow comments, although many cities get way more snow than Buffalo.
If I tell people that I grew up in Niagara Falls (adjacent to Buffalo) and live in that general area, (which BTW is equidistant to the downtown of both cities,) all I get is comments about the wonder of the falls. No one ever connects the Falls to Buffalo and hence I don't get snow comments 
You probably have quite a list of snappy comebacks from this thread for the next time someone uses that little old lady comment. After, all many ladies knit, some little, some old, some not...Knit on.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".


I love that... this is one of my all time pet peeves.... I know they are just wanting to start a conversation but to state the obvious gets under my skin... but then of course like with all things I guess its who the asker is....(sometimes...lol)


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, I did NOT read all the comments, so please forgive me if this has been said before: 
Your contemporary is afraid of getting older and since she thinks knitting and crocheting are something that belong to the "twilight" years, she imagines that, since you enjoy these activities, that her fears are vindicated. Your positive take on the situation might actually help her begin to put her life into better perspective. Meanwhile, enjoy the fact that you are able to do something that you like!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

I wonder if she would have said the same thing to a marathon runner? Evidently she doesn't have much of a life on the artistic side. Sad!


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

I think that some people who respond this way are envious of the fact that we are creative. It takes a lot of thought, 
visualization and math to create patterns. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Great comment!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Another way to think of her comment...is that she may not have realized what she was saying and how it sounded. 

Sometimes I open my mouth and later regret what I have said. The words just come out wrong (very close but definitely wrong) and I really didn't mean to say what I said.


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

" 
Have you heard that poem that begins "When I am old, I will wear purple?"

A must read! My mom's favorite and one of mine too!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL. 
It's what we call 'Engaging your mouth before putting your brain into gear'.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Laurelarts: First of all, I owe you an apology. Although I have seen your websites listed, I have never taken a sidetrack journey from the KP and visited any of them until now. Your talents and designing abilities go beyond the yarn arts. I am sorry it took me so long to take that trip. None of us on the KP know the personality this former collegue of yours and maybe you didn't know her as well as you thought you did because her comments caught you off guard. I believe the 2 words that set this gal on her derogatory journey were "I design . . . ." The 'old lady' & 'doing something better with your time' comments were two fold. You got sniped at because you "design," and I'll bet it made her feel somewhat envious so . . , the catty remark made her feel better. Does she really have a clue as to what all you design? You know, carrying a few inexpensive business cards with you at all times can help squelch some of that nonsense or at least open up your designing world to them either before or following such remarks. You handled it like a professional.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Could it be that she is at home wondering how she could have made such a stupid comment?


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

I have had people give me that same line. I think it is because what we do is a lost art. We have become a people of instant this, that and the other. We are a people of no time. No time to praise, not time to pray, no time to think, and no time to be thankful.

Well, I am very proud of what I do and I plan to do it until I get old and older, because it is a gift from God. And who don't like it or think it is for old people. Makes me ask. What are you doing with your time? Do you get as much pleasure out of what you do as I get out of what I do?

We old people will unite. And your answer to her was right - on.

Have a bless day.
WillieMae


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.luvzbluez.com/purple.html

One of my favorites


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Next time say, "Oh my goodness girlfriend, you are so behind on the times"... Knitting has taken over the arts community and is the driving force in the fiber world. I connect with people from all over the world who are interested in what I create.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyone is intended to grow old and the Lord gave us all gifts He wants us to share with others. Your gifts are obviously designing and knitting. 

Tell you what, print off all of these comments (you can copy and paste each one into a Word document), then mail them to this woman to let her know what she is missing out on. Who knows, maybe she'll be inspired to ask for knitting lessons and you'll have a new knitting buddy.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I learned when I was 12 years old, and taught both of my granddaughters to knit when they were 12. One still knits, the other NOT! Am currently teaching a number of much younger women to knit in a group at my church....


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe I am getting old, cuz I really don't give a gd what other people think.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Since I retired, I have long noticed that people say things like that out of envy. They wished they could retire and do things such as knitting or whatever, but since they cannot.....their inner jealous demon comes out with comments like that. It is just envy.
I always think, welll...I am now an old lady, EVERYBODY gets old! and I consider myself lucky to be be retired and doing what I enjoy and my GDs and others like what I make, giving to others in whatever form is giving love. So she can shut up and go to work! :twisted:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

brendagzz said:


> I totally understand, I have been called old lady by my sisters and cousins. Those people have a mentality of a small child if they think needle work is for the elderly. I am 29 and love to create anything with my hands but needle work brings peace and I de-stress from my long days at work. I really dont pay attention to their comments since I love what I do and learned to care less of what other people think. Just saying.


Here Here good for you. I totally agree and you are so YOUNG to find that out. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

OK...I have just read all comments...loved every one!!....Courier770..you are a treasure!!!!!..ALWAYS love to read your responses....I am wishing all the best for you and your family...
julie


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Her comments tell much about her and nothing at all about you.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone want to tell the 6'3" guy in my knitting group that he's an 'old lady'? Crocheting was thought of as a 'manly' art coz it was how fishing nets were made, and 'old ladies' produced the socks and underwear for the entire family! Maybe your friend was just jealous that her fingers don't have the magic!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Laurelarts, Your reaction was perfect. I AM an old lady but I've been painting and doing needlework...most recently crocheting...since I was a child. Next time, you may want to label yourself as a Fabric Designer and Needlework Consultant because...you are! I've followed your links and am amazed at your talent. Continue to proudly embrace who you are...at any age. Morningstar


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

This person has obviously never seen a copy of Vogue Knitting Magazine. The patterns are not only youthful, but elegant and chic. The Summer/Spring 2012 issue has some of the most beautiful shawls and sweaters I have ever seen in one magazine. Definitely not for old ladies....like me LOL.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I alwasy think, "You can't fix stupid, so why try". If you enjoy something, go for it, no matter what your age is. I started knitting and crochet as a young child, taught my girls to do it when they were about 6, and have also taught my granddaughter, who loves creating things.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG, just think of what she is missing! She should see the pics of some of the designers & members of KP who are young & very fashionable. At least those of us on KP don't feel that way.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

glad im not the only one given looks or remarks when they see me knitting, one time someone said, you just dont look like the type to knit!!! If any of you could tell me what a knitter should look like please do lol...


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


PERFECT - I love it. You're a hoot.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I just finished reading 2 books by knitters and designers and they both mentioned this very thing. Since I am old, I guess it doesn't matter. However, I started knitting at the very ripe old age of about 17 so how did that qualify as old???? Too funny. We're as old as we feel and besides, what we choose to do with our time is our business since, as you stated, it's our time!

You are creating beauty for others to enjoy and I personally think that's worth a whole LOT.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Only the ignorant believe that. The only crime in ignorance is the refusal to inform and educate oneself!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Suo said:


> It's obvious that she doesn't think much beyond her own little world. Wonder where she thinks all the designs for sweaters she purchases in big box stores come from? Feel some sympathy for her as she does not enjoy the wonderful creativity we as crafters get to experience every day.


i thought you answered completely professionally! you are a designer of knits & crochet items, i think that is "totally awesome" i would love to have such talent as you & the others on this site!!
keep up the fantastic work!! )


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Could it be this person was envious you are able to do something you love.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

tenaj said:


> http://www.luvzbluez.com/purple.html
> 
> One of my favorites


thanks for this link these often make me tear up or laugh depends on my mood but I love them.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been crocheting since my late 20's and knitting about the same. A few days ago I was visiting the local Childrens Home in my area I had my knitting with me. I was bombarded by two little boys and a teenage girl wanting to learn. The counselors couldn't believe their eyes. These kids were loving it.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jean-Obviously your former colleague is someone who doesn't knit or crochet. I think she should be pitied for not having such a wonderful activity in her life. Denise


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

YOu handled it well. What is she doing with her time? Nothing?


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

What we do is an ancient art. Would your friend be so condescending if you were doing stained glass or pottery? Maybe your friend would be more impressed if you were knitting while sky diving!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

You go, Girl! She's so lucky that you're so kind!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Some people just don't have a clue and they don't have any tact either. I think it's funny how some perceive knitting and crocheting and then realized that they make fun of it because they don't know how to do it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my son says "you cant fix stupid" well I try to be kinder so lets say she suffers from Lack-a-tact problems and forgive her.I know your work well and am envious of the "old woman" things you do. I to started to crochet when I was just a little girl so let us knit or crochet on untill we are called to glory. Glenda


----------



## Izzy1214 (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't tell you how many times I have heard the whole "knitting is for old ladies" comment. Here's a picture to prove that is so not the case!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Just remember, people say the dumbest things - even to their friends. Let it roll off you and give it not one more thought. You are doing something you love, and that's important.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, if it is for old ladies, then I'm happy to have lived long enough to be one! I love knitting and started just a year ago. Some people do think that and they think that shawls are for old people, too. Oh well, maybe the peace and tranquility the young and the old get from doing what they love--knit/crochet/woodworking/painting, etc--will carry them into their 90's and beyond. At least I hope it does, since I plan to stick around and annoy all those "young whippersnappers" that think I'm old because I knit. going to get a cane just so I can smack them with it! CMU [Cracking myself up]


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

P.S. I hope you are making money doing what you love! That always makes folks thing again.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

I am sure she spoke before she thought. And I'm sure no harm was intended. Those who have never attempted a certain endeavor do not know what they are missing.


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

Knitting? Crocheting? For "Old Ladies"? Hmmm... Looks like I've been old since the 60s, then. I've been doing one or the other ever since. I know an 9yo who wants to learn, too. Maybe this summer we can have lessons on the porch. I think I'll star her on dishcloths. She can practice her stitches that way.

Insulted? You bet I'd be! *lol* I'm insulted just thinking that someone had the nerve to say something like that. I really have to learn to get a life beyond crafts, I think.


----------



## jamieparker (Mar 18, 2011)

The next time you are asked that question, please reply to them it is your contribution to the mental health of your sisters!

I have on overactive brain - think pinball machine inside my head constantly. Wake up in the middle of the night and at least 10 different things going on in there at once.

But knitting helps put that activity into neutral and lets my brain rest for a while. Mental health professionals advocate the benefits of knitting for that purpose!

By creating patterns and sharing your passion with others, you are contributing to a better state of mental health for all of us, whether our age is a large or small number.

Keep up the good work! :-D


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

We will never get old, keeping the mind alert keeps us young. I too have been knitting since I was a child and I am still learning something new everyday. I believe keeping the hands busy, is better than the tongue being busy.
God bless us all.


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

You handled yourself well. Those who don't do it, don't get it. It would've been wasted breath to handle it otherwise. If it makes you feel any better, my husband calls me "Myrtle".


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitting is not for "old people". A knitting group that I belonged to, I was the oldest. I'm 67. The next age group were in their 40s-50s; both men and women. The next age group their 20s and 30s; both men and women. I think the above represents a wide geographic of knitters.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Former colleague is the clue to this. She obviously does not know you. She is the one missing out and if I had to guess she didn't mean to insult you, but it sure was not tactful or thoughtful on her part. You handled it well and laughing it off is good. Sometimes, if I don't laugh, I'd cry.

Best,
Sandi


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I would have to say "People all over the world are waiting for this old lady's designs, and I don't have time for stupid remarks, so see you around!" then I would have done my best impression of Joan Crawford when she looked like she smelled something bad, and walked away.
I know we are supposed to treat others the way we would have them treat us, but, you are better off not seeing her again.


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

BTW...saw a bumper sticker the other day that read, "Knitting is sexy". HA!!! Loved it!


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a friend, ahh...so called friend, who said the same to me. Since I not only use my free time knitting and crocheting, but I also quilt, needle point, counted cross stitch and sew. However, she feels it necessary to ask what I am doing lately, and I answer with one of the above, her reply is, "Oh, I don't want to hear about old lady stuff". Here's my thought...it's not my problem, it's her's. I have skills and talents that are useful and enjoyable. She does not, and on a side note, nor has she been able to find a husband. I figure her nasty attitude and comments are due to her insecurities, and other things...!!!


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

Izzy1214 said:


> I can't tell you how many times I have heard the whole "knitting is for old ladies" comment. Here's a picture to prove that is so not the case!


I am borrowing your picture for pintrest and facebook and the cover of my knitting notebook. Love it!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't mind people calling me an "old lady", it sure beats the alternative!!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Just breathe, let it go, and knit. She's probably jealous at how great you look  The nicest people I have met are knitters.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

evesch said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > Like a lot of assumptions, hers is totally inaccurate. We know how much skill and creativity goes into knitting (and especially designing!) and how satisfying it can be. We also know that people (women AND men) of all ages enjoy it. If she has no clue about that, which obviously she doesn't, it's her loss.
> ...


Beaver Creek? Well, that is right next door!


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


Too funny, I love it.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

She was crude, rude, and not worth a minute thinking about what she said. Easier said than to do.
We love you and appreciate your talents. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

the joy of doing for others is the satisfaction
knit sweaters, blankets, and fisherman knit throws for entire family - now want to do for those in need: miitary, babies, nursing homes, etc. Have always quipped I want to be reincarnated creative - have that chance on earth with myknitting
BUT your creativity is astounding. There is also the thought "For Heaven's sake, what are you doing" with ramifications of that idea usually not considered And there is the value of a smile!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, have heard that from people. I work hard all day (in a mental health clinic) and my knitting provides me with a meditative outlet as well as a creative outlet. I don't consider it old lady at all. Some of these people have actually had the nerve to then ask if I will make them a special scarf, dishcloth or even once - a sweater - and you know what my response is? I won't make it for you but I will teach you to knit. shuts them up every time! LOL


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I have found there are 2 very different perspectives on knitting/crocheting crafters: 

1. We're old ladies with nothing better to do
2. We're very creative fabulously talented craftspeople 

It's always funny when you get into a conversation with both perspectives and let them battle it out.


----------



## granny 18 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just consider the source and figure she doesnt know how to do either. I cant think of a better way to relieve tension or do nice things for nice people.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Some people just don't think before they speak. I think you handled it well. We know the joy knitting and crocheting affords us. There is nothing else like it!!


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

Ask what she has to show for her time. You have made beautiful things and designed them for others to make, resulting in self-satisfaction for yourself and many others.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

obviously God didn't give her the gift of talent and she chooses to be ignorant to the beauty's that our nimble fingers create and make. Be a bigger person and whisper a prayer for her. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I guess this friend doesn't occasionally look at runway fashions? Doesn't know anything about designer knit/crochet fashions? You just keep on designing! People like me depend on people like you to figure it all out so we don't go around wearing sweaters and accessories from 50 years ago, unless we want to, of course!! I have a very high respect for designers, I have enough trouble adjusting patterns for gauge, let alone design the whole thing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So many clever and witty comments - this forum is great!


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

[Irma dee]"And what does she do???" Obviously she's not working on her tact!


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


Love it!! You are quick.......


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

I sure wish this site had an 'I love it!' button. You guys are great!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


 :lol: that was very good.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

How nice you are!


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


You totally hit the nail on the head there! ...and I'm the same way - as soon as the situation is over I think of the perfect thing I should have said. There are too many people out there thinking that to DO something with your time means you have to be out on the road, going, doing, seeing, participating in what everybody else out there is doing. I love being creative and making things that everyone else around you doesn't have. Guess that's why I'm not a shopper - unless it's yarn, fabric or glass - then it comes home and becomes something else! You just keep on keeping on. There will come a day she'll wish she had something just as pleasing to do with her time!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess some call me a little old Lady ( because I am), but I also am very young in sprit.I will knit until I can/t any more and hope some one will put a knitting needle in my hands after I'm gone so I can knit in Heaven. Happy knitting to all at KP.?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I never thought of it as a "old lady's" craft. I just get such a charge out of starting out with a piece of yarn and ending up with a lovely creation. Although I must admit when I make something for someone and they don't use it, I am very disappointed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I guess this friend doesn't occasionally look at runway fashions? Doesn't know anything about designer knit/crochet fashions? You just keep on designing! People like me depend on people like you to figure it all out so we don't go around wearing sweaters and accessories from 50 years ago, unless we want to, of course!! I have a very high respect for designers, I have enough trouble adjusting patterns for gauge, let alone design the whole thing.


So true - an excellent response!!


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

Do not feel bad about ignorant comments. Your are precious to all of us knitters. What would we do without a smart person that creat beautiful patterns.

I am older than you, (75) so I see in your posting. You are a beautiful person; and I keep on knitting, while at home and while traveling with my husband, which we do a lot. I feel younger because it give me pleasure.

Keep on knitting.

Doris


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

In Europe my grandkids learned to knit in 4th grade because of the value of learning so many dexterities. I think you handled it very well and reading and understanding well written patterns is so much help to knitters. Wish I was as capable. Keep it up.
Kathy


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

What's wrong with people is that they are stupid and say stupid things, us old people didn't just learn how to knit, I was 6 when I started!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Do people realize that every article of clothing they buy, whether factory made or manually made starts with yarn/thread and are knit or purled in some way? I didn't until I began knitting. I'm just sayin' . . .


----------



## Mags Simpson (Apr 24, 2012)

I have just started knitting after a gap of 26 years; my husband doesnt know what to think, but he is proud of the results!


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

Suo said:


> It's obvious that she doesn't think much beyond her own little world. Wonder where she thinks all the designs for sweaters she purchases in big box stores come from? Feel some sympathy for her as she does not enjoy the wonderful creativity we as crafters get to experience every day.


Ditto, my thoughts exactly. She opened her mouth and revealed her ignorance.
I just started knitting 2 years ago and have been amazed at how intelligent knitting men and woman are.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

After Reading all the comments pertaining to "Old Ladies and knitting", and having the opportunity to be amongst this group, I'd say that if knitting & or crocheting is what has brought us Together I'm proud to be a Knitter . This group is by far the most sharing creative group I've ever encountered. :thumbup:


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


Love that. Good one. :lol:


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Many of us have been knitting,crocheting and sewing since we were very young. Some do not understand what being creative is all about. I feel blessed to have these gifts &#9829;


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

We can avoid becoming like the 'old' aquaintance but live long enough and you'll be old. Oh, that is too funny. She appeared to be demonstrating iterest in you and then used it as ammution to shoot you down. Love it. Don't stop creating art.


laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


That is great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

To be IGNORNANT is to "uninformed" and that is what your friend sounds like to me. Just feel sorry for her and move on


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear knitting friend, All I can say is "good for you, well done!" I feel my answer to this person might have been rather more forceful and I am a male spinner and knitter and seriously proud of it as it is a legacy from my dear departed grandmother and quite a number of wonderful people along the way who have helped to guide my hands in such wonderful ways. Am I now also going to critisize our loving creator for implanting the desire in my mind to ask my grandmother in the beginning to teach me to knit? Most definitely not! So many times I have said to people that I look forward to retiring so that I can START work. Doing the things I want to do, not the things that I am ordered to do. I sure hope that the person who critisized you reads this reply. Keep up the good work ma'am and put your hands into overdrive. Kindest regards from 'downunder', Ray P.S. yes I am male, please don't hold that against me, he he he


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


I love this one... :thumbup:


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


You are right. I have been crocheting for 60 years and knitting for 50. I am always thinking and using my brain. New patterns, new books to look through, etc. They say you are only as old as you feel. Today I feel 35!! LOL.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My Mother used to tell me that you can't be insulted by an ignoramous. I guess you shouldn't say anything, but I'm still tempted to let em have it.


----------



## mily (Apr 13, 2012)

yes lately in the radio young peoples grade 10 12 have taken kniiting in the hallway of their school.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i would say she has a jealous side because u r confident and doing things u enjoy she probably isnt..probably not a happy camper in her life maybe.. u r as old as u feel nothing can change that meaning doing things makes u age..lol i would have said my favorite comment whatever....


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


Me too. Frustrating isn't it? Dang I can come up with really good ones too. And yes, it's the attitude that ages people, not their hobbies and crafts. 
I so enjoyed Easter Sunday when, after dinner, my two DIL and I sat with our knitting and chatted. My 12 yo GD was busy playing with her cousins or she would have been there with her projects too - projects that earned her a medal and blue ribbons at the 4H show.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Love that about time and attitude. 

Another one goes: age is a case of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter! 

I've been knitting since I was in jr. high school and still knitting now that I'm in my late 50's. My fingers usually know better than my head and eyes do about what I'm knitting! I guess practice counts for something.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello there dear knitting and spinning friend, I assume that you are a spinner by the spinning wheel that you show. I could not resist sending you a message in total support of your comments about being able to "more easily ignore little old men". That was sensational!!!!!!!!!! LOL I would love to have been a fly on the wall to catch his expression. But please, I am perhaps old now also in the eyes of some as it is my birthday today April 25 and now 70 years young because of my love of spinning and knitting. Thank you grandma (and many others along the way) for sitting me down and teaching me something of real value to carry with me through life despite the fact that even back in the 50's it was not considered acceptable by some other boys for a boy to knit. Ho-Hum so what, I loved it back then even though I was so slow but I love it so much more 6 decades later. Regards from 'downunder', Ray


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I can always think of something witty to say, 20 minutes later, when it's too late
> 
> But really is that not a stupid statement? Knitting doesn't make one old, time and attitude does.


Well said!! As one of my favorite people on this site, you inspire me to do better! Talent like yours shouldn't be wasted, so glad you are using yours when at a time in your life, you have the time, to devote what seems to be your passion! I don't think I would like your former colleague!! big hug


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am 51 years old and have been doing some form of needle work since I was a young girl. 
I have heard the "old lady" and other comments many many times over the years. 
Never got why knitting seems to provoke negative comments.

Am really enjoying reading the replies to this post.
Especially the " shhh...brain surgery" one lol


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

GOOD FOR when u r comfortable in your skin nobody should destroy that.. Happy Birthday to you and have a great day!!! 70 is the new 30 it seems.. i work in assisted living and the place is full of 90 to 100 yr olds and they arent even old in my book things change.. when i was in high school anyone 30 was ancient but no more...God Bless..


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


LOL. That was one great reply!


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

It's fun. I'm knitting 'full out' the past few months to use up 3 bins. Not buying any more until September. 
I love people, I've been attracting 20-or-30-something-age kids long enough for them to say "Hey, MY Grandma knits, too!". 
I do a big smile and say "MY Grandma taught me to knit!". They do a jaw drop. 
I grin "That's cool for your Grandma, how great!". The 69-year-old baffles the young hehe.


----------



## LorettaK (Dec 15, 2011)

I will have to tell you what my 9 yo granddaughter says, "My grandma knits and sews for my AG doll. I have more clothes for my doll than any of my friends! They fit better, too." I am not ashamed to admit that I am giving heartburn to a number of other grandmothers.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Unfortunely alot of people think that knitting and crocheting are for "old" people. I have had that said to me also. I think that they picture us sitting in a rocking chair knitting or crocheting. I would have said have you tried doing wither on it is so relaxing and fun to do.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

one more thought for the day.........I have had a magnet on my refrigerator (in three different houses!) that I got in my 40's and it says "Old age is 15 years older than you are! "ain's it the truth!".......hugs to all


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Years ago my husband and I had moved with the Army and trying to get to know my new neighbor I asked if she had any hobbies or did any crafts. Her reply was "I don't do crafts, I'm the intelligent type." I laughed. She didn't do anything prouctive at all, she didn't even use her intelligence to do anything or help anyone, I consider that not very intelligent! 
I know that there are all types of people in this world, and a reason for each talent. My husband is very handy around the house but my neighbor's husband couldn't change a lightbulb if you showed him how--BUT he is fantastic at managing people and getting the best work out of them. We're all different--for a reason!


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Good for you LorettaK. My grandmother was a master seamstress as well. I had the best dressed Barbie in California, 40+ years ago. I recognized then they were better constructed than the store bought ones.


----------



## LindyLu (Mar 11, 2012)

I love your sense of humor!


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

You should laugh and be proud of your creative abilities. You can tell by her comment that she has never taken the time to learn to do something creative on her own with her own two hands. You are blessed to be so talented.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been knitting since I was 6 and nobody has accused me of being old. At my age I'm afraid what people think of me goes right over my head. You are obviously very happy with your life and should be pleased you have the talent to be creative. People should keep their negative comments to themselves.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

She is the one missing out on a lot of things, be thankful!


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

In every area there are people who don't have the faintest idea of how things are done, etc. I was a library director and we heard inane comments from patrons such as "It must be nice to be able to sit and read all day" and when libraries began loaning videos, a person came in with a friend, looked around and said," They even have books in here!". 
When I found a book a lady asked for, she said, "Do you mean there's a place for every book?" I had visions of trying to find books that were carelessly dumped in piles.
Just chalk her remarks up to ignorance and be aware that we all have been the author of careless remarks, also.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a 70-year old knitter. I don't consider myself old although I have heard that comment and seen that attitude before. Oh, did I mention I'm still a downhill skier and plan to continue doing both for many years to come.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Whoa..... somebody hit a nerve. 22 pages of responses in a day!!!

I would *like* to think that the reason people associate knitting/crocheting with old age is because it is time consuming, and they are recognizing that we now have the *time* to knit..... For some, this is true...

For me, I play with string... I *could* call myself a fiber artist. I *do* call myself a craftsman. I *definitely* enjoy what I do and don't really *care* what people think of my time usage or activities. I *am* old..... enough to know what makes me happy, productive, challenged, calmed and satisfied...

Next time someone says something like that, have a pat answer ready and prepared. Give a little laugh and say something like "Well, it keeps me off the streets, puts $ in my pocket, keeps my mind sharp and lets me express myself while helping others. *I'd* call that a pretty good thing."


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not the only one I know who started knitting in college and never stopped, and that was 50 years ago. Poor lady just doesn't know what's going on in the world. Where has she been?


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I love your reply. Will have to remember that one. Patricia


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, bless her heart, she's just jealous cause you still look so good! Wants to give you a little jab to make herself feel better. You are blessed with talents and now you have more time to develop them. Why in the world shouldn't you do anything you want to?

I've read every comment here, and all along, I'm wondering what that other person does with her time. What other and more wonderful thing does she want you to be doing? I think she meant to hurt you, and if she is that sort of person, you don't have to care about her opinion.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

My four year old GS told me that "knitting is for girls". I told him that lots of boys knit too and he then informed me that he is going to knit himself a wolf costume. Not to be out done, his three year old brother then asked me to knit him a Bumblebee costume (from Transformers) :shock: I think I might be able to run to a couple of hats but there is a limit to my ability


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that it was a rude comment that the person made to you. Sometimes it is just best to let stuff like that go, and not respond to it. Also, don't dwell on it.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd be really curious to know how she spends her time and what she thinks is a worthwhile use of time. I'll bet it isn't saving the world, curing cancer...

And we knit every Tuesday at our local Starbucks, and people bring their children who are learning and loving it! While I AM an "old," retired person, most everyone else is a young mother or of that age.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Perfect!!!


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Good Grief! I love you knitters!


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, that's a great Idea, knitting at starbucks, we have a brand new starbucks here. Do you think if I went with my granddaughter "they would come"?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


I sure wish I could this quick-minded!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Funny, but when I see people doing crossword puzzles or
playing cards I think....they could be knitting and not
wasting their time. Now I have probably offended someone
but different strokes for different folks.Creating something
is just in my blood.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

If that's an old lady thing, then let me be an old lady. I get so much peace and relaxation from knitting. It calms me when I'm stressed. I also feel badly for the people who are not crafty. I envy you retiring and diving into your sewing! You go girl!!!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

hello,
don't feel bad, my husband has a fit if i clean or vacuum . knitting doesn't seem to bother him (he's reading!!)  
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Laughing is a lot more fun! I think you handled it well. No need to give her any satisfaction. and if 'old ladies' knit, there are a bunch of us on this forum that were old before we were 10!


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Whoa..... somebody hit a nerve. 22 pages of responses in a day!!!
> 
> I would *like* to think that the reason people associate knitting/crocheting with old age is because it is time consuming, and they are recognizing that we now have the {b]time[/b] to knit..... For some, this is true...
> 
> ...


Now, I totally agree with this view!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't sing although I wish I could but I bet some who have
musical talents don't knit.We all have different talents &
passions.Now I am going to hear someone say they can knit and sing and I will be envious.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Some people (unfortunately) love to say things to get a negative response from people. They get a kick out of it - makes them feel powerful. I am glad you didn't show your hurt attitude and give your "friend" her power thrill!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet and do it almost everywhere.
In the doctor's office, at the dentist, McDonald's,
getting my oil changed, at work at the hospital.
I don't read those magazines, I crochet.
I finally retired this year.
I have done it while I waited for my wife when she has
an appointment.
I remember when my Mother In Law retired.
All she did was drink. No hobbies. I didn't want to be like that.
I started crocheting in my 20's and I did get some looks.
I tried embroidery as a child and was told that only
women do that. Finish that piece and never pick it up again.
I never did finish it.
So, when I was older and married, I wasn't going to be told
that I couldn't do it and I enjoyed it.
Dick


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi i bet this lady would go into a shop and buy a hand knitted cardigan or jumper. this year the shops are full of
them and crochet cardigans and tops who does she think
makes these items some little old lady sitting outside on
the doorstep or porch silly women

susie cue


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

10Jean said:


> I can't sing although I wish I could but I bet some who have
> musical talents don't knit.We all have different talents &
> passions.Now I am going to hear someone say they can knit and sing and I will be envious.


"Make a joyful noise unto the Lord". Psalm 100.
It doesn't say,"Make a beautiful sound."
So, sing away.
Dick


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Love that Tess. You certainly know how to word things. Shari


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

10Jean said:


> I can't sing although I wish I could but I bet some who have
> musical talents don't knit.We all have different talents &
> passions.Now I am going to hear someone say they can knit and sing and I will be envious.


I do, knit and sing! I Love them both, but I do not think that everyone has to share my interest. It is sad when people have to measure their own worth by demeaning the talents and and gifts of other people. :-(


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> hello,
> don't feel bad, my husband has a fit if i clean or vacuum . knitting doesn't seem to bother him (he's reading!!)
> MRS. VERY GOOD


That is funny.
I have heard from women, who told me, their
husbands hate when they crochet or knit and they
are sitting next to them watching TV.
Not sure why that bothers them.
Dick


----------



## mmrm7993 (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree with you, brendagz. I have been crocheting since I was in elementary and took up knitting when I was in my 30's. I am now 60 and still love doing both, especially now that I am not working. I still do it to wind down and just to pass the time when I am home alone. So keep on knitting/crocheting!!!! I do a lot of tatting too.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

My husband is an avid, addicted golfer. He never really understood why or how I could sit in a chair for hours and knit. I explained it this way...You have a passion for golf, I have a passion for knitting. It is such a puzzle for me. As I look at a pattern, I wonder if I can create it and I don't usually pick a knit/purl pattern (nothing against those either, if that's what you enjoy). As I look at a beautiful yarn in a yarn store, I wonder what can I make to show this yarn off in the best way possible? Knitting IS MY PASSION. He understood and has totally encouraged me in my passion since that day happened. I encourage him in his passion as well. We are empty nesters and without something to keep the mind busy, you GROW OLD. I am hoping that because I use my mind so much in knitting that I will never lose it! It also connects me with a world of wonderful people and ALWAYS something to talk about. Here's wishing your acquaintance has something in her life that she is fulfilled with and can still do when she is 80, 90, or 100+.


----------



## mslulu68 (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with you 100%. I have enjoyed the group fo al the info and help when you need it. There is no other group like this one. Its like having friends from all over the world, Bless you all


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Are you we back on this subject again? Just laugh it off. Where ignorance is bliss it is very funny to be wise. Now you see my answer would have been: "Don't worry darling, when you get "old" I am going to make quite sure that you have your rocking chair, your cane, pincer glasses at the tip of your nose, rocking on your verandah, wasting your time away, with nothing to do but mind the neighbourhood's business, while I continue to be productive and profitable with my old lady knitting and crocheting. At least I would have something to show".


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't imagine because where I live knitting and crochet is very trendy with the younger people. I have teens and 20 somethings asking me for help, begging to learn how. There is a website called Knitty that seems to be mostly younger knitters in 20 and 30s. Maybe it depends on where you are located ?

I know it used to be considered old fashioned maybe 30 years ago. It might be that your friend is out of touch.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

mmrm7993 said:


> I agree with you, brendagz. I have been crocheting since I was in elementary and took up knitting when I was in my 30's. I am now 60 and still love doing both, especially now that I am not working. I still do it to wind down and just to pass the time when I am home alone. So keep on knitting/crocheting!!!! I do a lot of tatting too.


 MMRM7993 we must be twins! Except I only tat rarely... Must pick it up again come to think about it...in my spare time :-D People who do not craft have no idea how much time actually goes into something hand made. Laurel you should laugh it off cause life is to short to be cranky... just ask my dear MIL who will tell you she is "not"(cranky..big lie, HUGE in fact) and spends ALL day watching court TV programs and the like... and grumbles cause I have something to do when we have to wait 2? hours sometimes for her Dr. appointments and her hairdressers (every week on thrusday ) So I say knit/tat/crochet/craft on!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You don't have to be old to enjoy either knitting or crocheting. Maybe she was joking in an odd way.  Sounds to me like you are enjoying yourself and that is what counts.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


I'd chalk it up to ignorance. Most non-knitters/crocheters (and some very good ones) have no idea of the amount of mathematics and artistic skills it takes to design patterns, so the perception is that you sit around doing very little. Accurate designers who come up with well-written patterns are worth their weight in gold to those of us who don't have the skills to do it. Of course, I might consider telling the next person who asks me that question that I am a fiber arts architect....


----------



## ggamron (Mar 31, 2011)

I love to wear BLOOD RED nail polish. My sister always said that color is for old ladies and hookers then would ask me which one 
I am. One day she saw me quietly knitting away and hollered IGOT IT! I about jumped out of my skin but managed to ask what she was talking about. She said I had to be an old lady cuz only old ladies played with yarn. She sure does like getting socks and other goodies from this old lady though. Just pity the woman for the lack of the love of yarn in her life and move on.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

these are usually th e people that come back later and want you to "make" something for them. they're just to lazy or d--- to learn. probabaly a little jealous too. keep it up and enjoy. the wittless knitter


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

This person is obviously out of touch. On Jeopardy a few nights ago a contestant, who owned a yarn shop, told Alex Trebeck that knitting is experiencing a resurgence AMONG THE YOUNG! (She probably doesn't know that BUNCO, once thought of as a retired folks pursuit, is the favorite activity for girl's night out either!) She's missing out on the immense sense of accomplishment we all feel because we can knit. Just think of all the charity knitting that goes on in this country alone.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time." <snip> What's wrong with people?


Oh my goodness, that poor woman. She must have been living under a rock if she doesn't know that knitting and crocheting is the rage among teens and young people everywhere. It sounds like she needs to wake up and join the world.

Just take a look at the people buying supplies at big box stores as well as the numerous LYS that are thriving in many cities and towns. Not to mention all the fabulous online sites for patterns, supplies and discussions (like here at KP). Knitting and Crocheting has developed into an art form to express our creativity while producing something useful.

You definitely did right to just laugh at her.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I really do not think what anyone else thinks or says about my life matters. I am retired and I find peace,quiet,meditative
pleasure,and a way in which to help others with knitting and crocheting of afghans,hats,slippers and so on. I say to each her own. This fills my days. Others enjoy things I would not even
consider such as visiting casinos,shopping or constant travel.
To each their own way.


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree. I have been knitting and crocheting since I was 8 years old. At age 16 I was told by someone that I would become an old maid and never get married. I have now been married to the same man 50 years and still knitting and crochetiing. Its all about attitude and not age. Don't you agree. Keep knitting and the hatters will all enjoy your craft when you give them a gift that you had made.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

There was a contestant on Jeopardy last week that owned a LYS in the northwest, I believe. Alex Trebek made that same assumption but she gracefully told him he was wrong and that people of all ages knit and crochet.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


LaurelArts you are one of the KP'ers I admire the most.

As to whether to laugh or be insulted -- both. Laugh AT and dismiss this person for what she revealed about herself, that she is mean and envious, and don't give her characterization of knitters another thought. But be aware that she meant to insult you, and cut her out of your life. She was a work colleague -- that is key. I suspect she was always jealous of you in the workplace. To ask "what are you doing in retirement" and then demean you for your answer is not "rude", "ill-mannered" "inconsiderate" or "thoughtless". It is act of aggression.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, in the Pacific Northwest in US knitting is very hot with young people. I think it might be true for the US and Canada judging by the number of books and websites geared to younger people . 
Check out the Stitch and Bitch books by Debbie Stoller that are so popular : 

Publication Date: September 3, 2004 
Knitting is hot, with 4 million newcomers in the last few years joining a core group of 38,000,000 knitters nationwide. And these are primarily young, creative, connected chicks with sticks who are coming together in living rooms, knitting cafes, and chic yarn stores, and making everything from funky hats to bikinis.

In Stitch 'n Bitch, Debbie Stoller-founder of the first Stitch 'n Bitch knitting group in New York City-covers every aspect of knitting and the knitting-together lifestyle: the how-to, the when-to, the what-to, the why-to. Writing with wit and attitude (The Knitty-Gritty, Blocking for Blockheads), she explains the different types of needles and yarns (and sheep, too) and all the techniques from basic to fancy, knit to purl to cast-off. She also shares her special brand of corrective surgery for when things go wrong, and offers fun and informative sidebars on such topics as how to find the best yarn for less, how to make a buttonhole, knitting etiquette, and what tools to keep in your knitting bag. At the heart of the book are forty stylish patterns: Alien Scarf, Big Bad Baby Blanky, Mohair Hoodie, Kitty and Devil Hat, Cell Phone Cozy, and Wonder Woman Bikini. And for anyone interested: how to start a Stitch 'n Bitch group.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I will be 67 in a couple of weeks and have been knitting since I was about 8. I guess some would call me "Old" but my husband (23 years younger than me) and my kids, foster kids, grandchildren and foster grandchildren certainly don't think so. I do my best to keep up with everything they like to do, but every one of them LOVES the creations I make with these "old" hands and are always asking me to make them more and different things. As long as I am happy with what I do, who cares about others who are ignorant of such a great hobby. If I can knit & crochet for charities and make those I love happy by my skills (in my old age), I am truly lucky and happy and the stupid comments of others don't matter. Besides, I have never met more gifted and giving people as those on this site.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm not sure when the "report" option became available..don't report me for being sarcastic to people who ask me silly questions please!!!
> 
> I used to have a delivery route that included a very "daunting" mountain. In summer the views were amazing...in winter the icy slide was petrifying. So in winter I'd have to put chains on my truck for the trip up. It never failed, there I'd be, laying under my truck to connect the chains and someone would pull up and scream out their window "what are you doing?". I'd have to crawl out from under the truck to answer them...and waste more time. One day I got sick of it and just screamed to the question asker "I'm pulling out body parts!"...they screamed back "what do you mean Body parts?". I screamed back "body parts of the last idiot who asked me that"..then I peeked out from under my truck and looked up into the face of a very nice police officer! Never did that again!


 I posted a comment earlieer today and then returned to read the others. I have to say thank you. Your little story (above) has now completed my day with the KP Forum. I do believe you have won the award for the funniest post. I wish I had been a fly, resting on your vehicle's bumper when you came up with that awsome reply to Mr. Lawman way back when. I know the police have a job to do but really . . , his question should've been, as he stood near your truck with his holster unsnapped and hand on his weapon just incase you were stealing that truck, heh, heh, heh . . , " Would you like a little help?" Everytime I rethink your reply I chuckle to myself again and again. Thank you.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Old Lady or not, knitting is sexy! Even Hollywood, teens and college students are really into it. It sounds to me like she is envious you have the time to use your creativity doing something you enjoy.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I think knitting is a productive hobby, it gives us pleasure while doing and others pleasure receiving what we have made. i have been knitting since i was t 10 y but really knitting things at 19y never gave it up for long and i am 72 now and not stopping.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


Oh, that is just too wonderful!!! What a good reply and a hearty laugh for me!!! He surely got his "comeuppance".


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Personally, I would just consider it a comment from someone who is ignorant of what many benefits knitting really has. I think it is relaxing, entertaining and well worth my time. You enjoy your creative free spirit in designing. I also make things to give away and thats self satisfaction and a productive use of volunteering in my retirement

Also.......My neurologist when I was recovering from Gillian Bare Syndrome ( I was paralyzed a few months) told me to distress my life. Knitting does that and I was able to knit as therapy. By the time I left rehab I was knitting at the same gauge as before. 
This woman either is jealous or does not understand the true satisfaction of making something beautiful. How sad. Maybe think of a humorous non insulting phrase and laugh it off. We all know the truth here and most of us on KP would rather be knitting! Perhaps a Tshirt saying "I knit so I don't KILL people!" worn in her presence??!!
Don't let a thoughtless comment ruin what you love and excel at. You are a designer. That's talent and totally amazing!! you go girl!


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting since I was 11 years old. I was taught by my great-aunt Virginia, who cursed and drank like a sailor but knitted and crocheted up a storm. One tough cookie, but I remember her with love because she introduced me to a lifetime long love of yarn and color.

I now knit and quilt. They both feed my soul in a way that nothing else does. I like to think that my handmade gifts will last long after I am gone, and when the recipients use those gifts of mine they will remember how much I loved them.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


It was a catty comment and not even worth the time analyzing. She more than likely has been jealous of you from the beginning--nothing changes. I'm "thinking" about going to my 50th class (HS)reunion and know very well I will run into these kinds of comments. I've considered a quick kick in the shins but I might lose my balance and fall so that's out.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Maybe I am getting old, cuz I really don't give a gd what other people think.


Amen, Sister!!


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I hate when people do this. I love seeing you younger generation knitting and crocheting. People don't understand how relaxing our hobbies and crafting can be. We do this to please ourself. Some people are just rude. :lol:


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> I would have looked at what she was wearing...probably a beautiful knitted something....and said...No, I'm not an old lady...I'm one of the people that uses my brain to design and create patterns that other people/manufacturers can use to makes clothing so that people like you can go into a store and purchase things like that because you have no concept of how much planning goes into making them. That would have given her something to think about!!


Great response!!! It takes a long time to plan, design, test, correct, have others test, and publish. Getting different stitches for different sizes without changing the style is another hurdle, along with recommending needles and yarn. Since i am an amatuer, there is probably more than i have thought of to design a single pattern for public use. People who design for a living amaze me! I am so glad they do!!!!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Clickers said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Clickers, did you remind her it's not nice to insult people who regularly carry sharp objects? One of my coworkers once returned a metal DPN that I left in his truck (on a day that I did his route) and said "I believe this weapon belongs to YOU"!
> ...


It showed up about 11 PM CDT USA. 4/23


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Well...raspberries to her. To you dear lady...congrats on desiging both knitting and crochet patterns. What a wonderful talent you have. I hope you'll post a couple of photos of your designs.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Not only does it surprise me that people think only "old ladies" knit but it just amazes me that people would voice there opinion.Some people are just thoughtless.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, Laurelarts, Of course, you hit the nail on the head, this is a common perception among those who are perpetually narrow-minded, captive to their stereotyped ideas of who is supposed to do what.  I wonder how these folks see the women who are in our armed forces, doing men's work fighting a war?

I have become rather immune to being thrown off balance by the rigid ideas of other people abut who should be doing what. My grandson,now in college in Utah studying computer science, never liked yard work. His 14 yr. old sister could not wait until spring came to dig up a flower garden spot in the yard, by herself, and wanted to mow the grass when our yard person did not show up for a time. People are individuals, and I have never learned that there are male/female rigid divisions of work in effect that we must abide by.

I like to remember how Christ was maligned for spending time with "sinners," when no one understood His purpose was to teach all the important lessons to all, beginning with those who were most interested.

When I was a child (back in the 1940's!) one neighbor was a principal of our school, Mr. Baker. He made the most beautiful crocheted tablecloths, bedspreads, etc. He was severely burned at one time, and took up crochet to pass time as he healed, and came to love the creativity of that craft. He was also one of our Boy Scout leaders, and no one thought ill of him for his hobby.

"Let not your heart be troubled," especially by others' opinions or misplaced labels. 


laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

I heard on television and in the newspaper that knitting and crocheting are VERY healthy skills to have - beats boozin it up when yur bored! And think of all the people you have made happy with your work, and the prayers that go along with some! I'd RATHER BE KNITTING! Blessings to all you knitters and crocheters!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I really love this comeback!


courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Been crocheting since I was a teen, am 60 now & have never been told it was for old people. She is wrong, plain & simple! Knitting & crocheting are highly skilled artists, designers, & most are VERY well educated & young or begin when they were young.


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Laurelarts, I would have told her, think its better to be crafty like a fox with my free time, than a cougar chasing young men, bet that would shut her up.
loopingrope


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

It is funny sometimes how some would perceive those who knit and crochet. But isn't it wonderful how they love the things we do.
I say LOL..for L ittle O ld L adies. even when we are in our single digits we do amazing work.


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

Always consider the source! And remember...Eleanor Roosevelt said that 'No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.'


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

What does she do with her spare time?? I love to sit and knit and watch the project grow. Time flys by when I knit. Too bad
I have to work.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Lizzery said:


> [Irma dee]"And what does she do???" Obviously she's not working on her tact!


LOL!! We definitely need a "like" button!


----------



## South Paw (Dec 31, 2011)

If I were you. I would send her what you entered. Tell her since she is interested in what you do in your spare time. You thought she would be interested in seeing your inventory. Might give her some idea about she wants to do when she gets to be an ole lady.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I am always amazed at what comes out of some people's mouths.


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

Some times I wish there was a "LIKE" button on here some where for some of the comments. You girls make me laugh and keep me young.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

hjj said:


> It is funny sometimes how some would perceive those who knit and crochet. But isn't it wonderful how they love the things we do.
> I say LOL..for L ittle O ld L adies. even when we are in our single digits we do amazing work.


What a sweet picture--if this is your GD, she is precious and does indeed look interested.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

cattdages said:


> Lizzery said:
> 
> 
> > [Irma dee]"And what does she do???" Obviously she's not working on her tact!
> ...


"like" :thumbup:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

During church, there are 3 young girls who knit. I mean young, not teenagers. I love it! I don't think this woman meant to be rude, but obviously SHE JUST DOESN'T GET IT. her loss


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I actually am happy that we don't have a "like" button. That would take away the comments that are added when people find something really likable and take the time to sit and talk and comment about what they are reading. I think putting in a like button will make us simplify things to the point where we don't have such lively and animated discussion threads. =)


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

I recall reading of a bus driver in Wellington New Zealand who used to knit socks while on duty. if he was early getting to the end of his route he'd sit and knit to while the minutes away until it was time to drive the return route back into the city. He made the news headlines as I recall - 
My Gran used to say,"the Devil finds work for idle hands" - hence her plan to teach me as many fibre art skills as she could! embroidery, tatting and crochet were also added to the knitting lessons I had before I started school.
The teacher at school had the girls hand sewing quilts for our dolls' beds and when she said 'sew the layers together I did what my Gran taught me and was ticked off by the teacher because my stitches were so tiny!! How was I to know the teacher wanted us to 'tack' it together!!!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Knitting and crochet are cool. Maybe she was envious? Who doesn't derive satisfaction from something beautiful you make yourself? No matter what age! I crocheted my first afghan when I was 18, for my first baby. Been fiber crazy ever since. I started embroidering when I was only 9. I have my eye on my granddaughter, who is 7, and have let her know that any time she feels interested...


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

That was pretty insulting and uncalled for.doesn't deserve any come back at all just a glare.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Wow!!! This is a hot topic, some 27 pages worth of comments.That rude woman would sure be embarassed if she could read some of them. Dear ladies and gentlemen I am 77 years young and have been creating all kinds of stuff ever since I can remember, maybe age 6. What could be more rewarding than to create beauty with your own two hands, never be bored or without something fun to do. I wish everyone knew this. There would be a lot fewer unhappy people looking for someone to insult.

That's my two cents.

Bev


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got this and had to share, enjoy!

Please ignore the capital letters I am not yelling, it's easier to copy then it is to type that amount out =)

Life from the seat of a tractor;
an old farmer's words of wisdom


&#65533;YOUR FENCES NEED TO BE HORSE-HIGH, PIG-TIGHT AND BULL-STRONG.&#65533;

&#65533;KEEP SKUNKS AND BANKERS AT A DISTANCE.&#65533;

&#65533;LIFE IS SIMPLER WHEN YOU PLOW AROUND THE STUMP.&#65533;

&#65533;A BUMBLE BEE IS CONSIDERABLY FASTER THAN A JOHN DEERE TRACTOR.&#65533;

&#65533;WORDS THAT SOAK INTO YOUR EARS ARE WHISPERED NOT YELLED.&#65533;

&#65533;MEANNESS DON'T JUST HAPPEN OVERNIGHT.&#65533;

&#65533;FORGIVE YOUR ENEMIES; IT MESSES UP THEIR HEADS.&#65533;

&#65533;DO NOT CORNER SOMETHING THAT YOU KNOW IS MEANER THAN YOU.&#65533;

&#65533;IT DON'T TAKE A VERY BIG PERSON TO CARRY A GRUDGE.&#65533;

&#65533;YOU CANNOT UNSAY A CRUEL WORD.&#65533;

&#65533;EVERY PATH HAS A FEW PUDDLES.

&#65533;WHEN YOU WALLOW WITH PIGS, EXPECT TO GET DIRTY.

&#65533;THE BEST SERMONS ARE LIVED, NOT PREACHED.


&#65533;MOST OF THE STUFF PEOPLE WORRY ABOUT, AIN'T NEVER GONNA HAPPEN ANYWAY.

&#65533;DON'T JUDGE FOLKS BY THEIR RELATIVES.

&#65533;REMEMBER THAT SILENCE IS SOMETIMES THE BEST ANSWER.



&#65533;LIVE A GOOD AND HONORABLE LIFE, THEN WHEN YOU GET OLDER AND THINK BACK, YOU'LL ENJOY IT A SECOND TIME.



&#65533;DON'T INTERFERE WITH SOMETHIN' THAT AIN'T BOTHERING YOU NONE.

&#65533;TIMIN' HAS A LOT TO DO WITH THE OUTCOME OF A RAIN DANCE.

&#65533;IF YOU FIND YOURSELF IN A HOLE, THE FIRST THING TO DO IS STOP DIGGIN'.

&#65533;SOMETIMES YOU GET, AND SOMETIMES YOU GET GOT.

&#65533;THE BIGGEST TROUBLEMAKER YOU'LL PROBABLY EVER HAVE TO DEAL WITH, WATCHES YOU FROM THE MIRROR EVERY MORNIN'.

&#65533;ALWAYS DRINK UPSTREAM FROM THE HERD.

&#65533;GOOD JUDGMENT COMES FROM EXPERIENCE, AND A LOTTA THAT COMES FROM BAD JUDGMENT.

&#65533;LETTIN' THE CAT OUTTA THE BAG IS A WHOLE LOT EASIER THAN PUTTIN' IT BACK IN.

&#65533;IF YOU GET TO THINKIN' YOU'RE A PERSON OF SOME INFLUENCE, TRY ORDERIN' SOMEBODY ELSE'S DOG AROUND.



&#65533;LIVE SIMPLY, LOVE GENEROUSLY, CARE DEEPLY, SPEAK KINDLY, AND LEAVE THE REST TO GOD.



&#65533;DON'T PICK A FIGHT WITH AN OLD MAN. IF HE IS TOO OLD TO FIGHT, HE'LL JUST KILL YOU.

AND, FINALLY.........................................

Some days all you can do is sit and wait for some kindly soul to come and pull your ass out of the bind you have gotten yourself into! =)


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

South Paw said:


> If I were you. I would send her what you entered. Tell her since she is interested in what you do in your spare time. You thought she would be interested in seeing your inventory. Might give her some idea about she wants to do when she gets to be an ole lady.


Sometimes when I want to send a quick message to one of my grandkids, I use FaceBook. Some things pop up like
"meet you at Happy Hour" or" boy do I have a hang over after last night". I would rather do a knit or crochet than sit on a bar stool or have a headache...at least I have something good to show. Thank heaven it didn't come from
one of mine.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing. 
What's wrong with people?[/quote]

A lot of people out there are just silly. Open mouth and insert foot.
I, too, have been doing "handwork" since before my memory as a child. It is my passion -- just get me started on a subject and I'm off and running. I have a blast and the items that I make are given to anyone who needs warmth and comfort; you cannot guess the burden someone is carrying inside. 
We are all here to help each other. (Getting down off of my soapbox now.)
Keep doing what gives you peace in this crazy mixed-up world. 
I'm right next to you! pj stitches!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Ms. Tess, I can't believe we are getting all this wisdom from our knitting and crochetting group. How could anyone doubt that we are special. I sure did enjoy Life from the seat of a tractor. 

Bev


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I just got this and had to share, enjoy!
> 
> Please ignore the capital letters I am not yelling, it's easier to copy then it is to type that amount out =)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Never mind. She really did not know that she has a false perception of knitters and crocheters. Wonder what the teens and twenty somethings would think of that. I can really relate to not having something to say until later. I am sure part of that is that you were so taken aback. I would have been.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Love your comment :thumbdown:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

If it's only for old ladies then I'm glad to be one :lol:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, WE here at KP are interested in your designs!! I'd love to see some of them!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Laurel..
..apparently she is clueless and jealous of your talent...most that insult like that are..
And obviously she has never heart of Stitch and Bitch...so many other young, inventive knitters and crocheters...
So just forgive her ignorance lol
If she approaches you again...suggest she come here or ravelry to see HOW HIP and modern it is to follow a passion of knitting or crocheting.
I feel sorry for her actually...



laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

People are simply ignorant. They have no idea that knitting is for EVERYONE and for every age. Knitting's hot!

Hazel


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

People not into craft just don't understand our devotion to our crart.Seeing i have been knitting for over 60 years i guess i'm an old lady and i wear the badge with pride.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Camilla and Hazel are right on. I think that the poor thing would love to knit, but only knows how to sit and listen to her gray hair come in or her arteries harden. I do feel sorry for her as well.


----------



## NC Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> Traveling seems to be the acceptable pasttime for us retirees usually asked by those that haven't a clue. A good share of us don't receive a large enough pension to travel. My pat answer is to say yes, I've been hang gliding.


Right on!!! Keep knitting and crocheting! ....... and hang gliding!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you handled it as I would have! I'm hearing more and more of this, quite often.

Because I consider myself somewhat educated, if you will, in my craft, I have learned to ignore ignorance! I don't mean this in a bad way..... but people that make statements like that should not be taken to heart. After all, in most cases, they don't know any better.

Then again, I sometimes wonder if it's ignorance, jealousy, or an intent to make someone feel bad.

Only they know!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Considering how often your patterns are in the "Top Ten Patterns" category on the pattern websites, she should have been honored to know you!! Obviously you are a very talented designer!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I think you answered it well, but I would have added " And I have something to show for my time".


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You sound like you have what you want and I would just laugh. Maybe when this lady retires herself she may decide she wants to learn to knit herself. Don't take her comments to heart. You are in good company here on KP. Keep designing and please share. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

I love being an old lady, life is too good to be out dancing and drinking (as I did when I was younger) knitting to me is like exercise and givwes me the best satisfaction. I only wish I could do as you do and design, but I just follow a pattern. Think yourself lucky you grew old it is better than dying young.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! This post has really sparked a lot of response!~ It's been awhile since I've seen one go to this many pages.
I don't think knitters like being called "Old Ladies." :-D


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

lmao they can call us whatever they like, they just better do it in a respectful manner while smiling....or else...old ladies know how to get even in so many more ways...*evil chuckle*


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Never thought of it as a hobby for old men either, but since I began at about age 5 and am now 87, I guess it covers all generations. I only pity the ones that have no kind of creative outlet. What do they do in their spare time, watch reruns of I Love Lucy?


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

What's "wrong" with some people is that they lack life experience in the real world where needlework has been a valued creative art for eons! Pity their ignorance and then ignore them.
dixiegran


----------



## newtoknitting528 (Mar 15, 2012)

My daughter says"mom you have made cards, decorated cakes, made candles, made soap, learned to knit and are now taking flower arranging classes....What will you do when you are an old lady (I am in my late 40's)?" My reply, "I guess I'll learn to sky-dive"


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Next small someone expresses this mindset, tell them, "Only small minds think in stereotypes!"


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

How sad for her! I love it when I have my looms out and the boys are knitting hats while we're camping as scouts - I don't feel old at all! LOL


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

you know what bugs me about this person? Not that she didn't understand knitting, but that she felt free to say something like that. I am assuming that it she is not already retired that when she is we can look forward to world peace and a cure for the common cold since she will be employing her time so importantly! Who are people who have no manners. I always dressed nicely for work. I perferred separates as i am short and often fat so they are more flattering. I had one suit that I saved for "best" and wore it one day for a meeting; my bosses's secretary looked at me and said, "well at least you match for a change". Truthfully I always matched, but why would one say say such a thing to anyone, even if they didn't always "match"


----------



## BLSBHS (Feb 26, 2011)

That's what I hear too. They don't understand that some young & hip things can be made by knitting or crocheting. Their loss.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wonder what she does. Watch TV? People who are not creative and who do not respect creativity have so little imagination. Feel sorry for her, the poor drone.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Obviously, she is not aware that there are more 'young' people interested in knitting and crocheting than ever before. It's the "IN THING".


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

mothermartha said:


> you know what bugs me about this person? Not that she didn't understand knitting, but that she felt free to say something like that. I am assuming that it she is not already retired that when she is we can look forward to world peace and a cure for the common cold since she will be employing her time so importantly! Who are people who have no manners. I always dressed nicely for work. I perferred separates as i am short and often fat so they are more flattering. I had one suit that I saved for "best" and wore it one day for a meeting; my bosses's secretary looked at me and said, "well at least you match for a change". Truthfully I always matched, but why would one say say such a thing to anyone, even if they didn't always "match"


Wow Martha, I feel sorry for the little brat that spoke to you like that. Isn't it sad that the Gen Y group don't see things as being put together unless they all come off a hanger together at some high end shop? Just because designers come up with a look that has all the basic pieces out of the same material and color and call that a suit, doesn't mean that other pieces cannot be put together and match even more beautifully? This is the entitlement generation that I have referred to over and over. They are entitled to everything and nobody else counts for anything. Makes me so sad. I bet they wouldn't know how to dress if it didn't come off a hanger pre assembled. Just look at the youth of today, tell me that they know how to pick and put on clothes that make their body type look it's best? Ha Ha...with muffin tops and butt cracks showing all over the place, I think not!!


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm 22, and I knit! And I absolutely love it. It sounds like she was just making false assumptions, and has no idea how rewarding the craft can be.


----------



## Minnie NS (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitting brings contentment in life....weather big or small. No other job or hobby can do that for me. Thank you very much if someone thinks I am copying my ancestors ...old or young


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".


Sarcasm, how I love it....when my boys were young they learnt that it was no use saying "mu-um (drawn out whiney voice) what you doing?" as the standard reply was usually "riding a motorbike. are you blind?" (in a pleasant tone, haha) said while seated at the sewing machine. Or "baking a cake. wanna lick the beater?" said while hanging out the washing...) And never, ever say "I'm boooored..." (more whiney voice) 'cos I would ALWAYS find something to occupy them.....hehehehe.
(ever seen a 'bored' kid cutting daisies with a pair of scissors?) still not sure who wound up who the most....(chuckle)
I've knitted since I was really young too, and most people just know it's what I do. Have never had the old lady comment. Have been asked what I'm knitting now, even when I'm not knitting....if you get what I mean!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, it's obvious that she's not spending her time taking etiquette lessons!
That kind of comment does hurt, but we just have to write it off to ignorance. Some people just say that kind of thing. 
I once had a great aunt who didn't try to be unkind, but she always hurt the feelings of others. For example, when I was a teenager, she said (when I cut my hair from pony-tail length to very short, "I see you cut off all that mess of hair." And when my sister (who was never fat) lost a few pounds, she said, "Well, you have taken off some of that fat you've been carrying around." She just couldn't make a positive observation to save her life, bless her heart.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I am close to retirement age and just recently had time to get back into knitting. My late father had Alzheimer's Disease and the more that I research, the more that I realize that doing activities that challenge our brains, the less likely we are to develop dementia. I can't think of too many things that challenge our brains more than a difficult knitting pattern -- except maybe calculus and I wasn't good at that when I was 20!!! So too each his own, is she filling her gifted free time with reality TV shows?? I live by the adage that you are only as old as you feel -- right now I am at 39!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I think knitting, crocheting, designing, working puzzles, etc. will actually keep us young, it exercises our brains for sure.


Amen! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

hjj said:


> It is funny sometimes how some would perceive those who knit and crochet. But isn't it wonderful how they love the things we do.
> I say LOL..for L ittle O ld L adies. even when we are in our single digits we do amazing work.


What an adorable picture! We are expecting our first grandchild in July and am hoping for a healthy baby. We had no daughters so am secretly hoping for a girl so I can play dolls with her and teach her to knit. I know that some of you are saying that boys knit too, but I am sure that my son is going to be a very involved dad, and not particularly excited for me to teach his son how to knit :mrgreen:


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Next small someone expresses this mindset, tell them, "Only small minds think in stereotypes!"


Ooooooo, great comment!


----------



## Eyarbo (Apr 18, 2012)

I've had people say the same thing tome. I don't understand why so many people think knitting or crocheting is for "old" people. This is my stress reliever plus I have a beautiful item when I'm finished.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


She's not only rude and ignorant, she's also insensitive. To sum up, she's a cow.

She has no idea that men and children also knit and crochet (some of us started as children) and how valuable our work is when it is done for charity or as gifts of love. I feel sorry for her.

You, on the other hand, are gentle, caring and are touching people in a very positive way every time you make something for someone. You are a blessing and I pray you will be blessed for each "cup of water" you give. :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I was an old lady in my teens, some people don't have and artistic talents and just should keep there statements to themselves.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

robintheknitter said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Next small someone expresses this mindset, tell them, "Only small minds think in stereotypes!"
> ...


You can also tell her you're keeping the furniture industry in business as you keep wearing out your rocking chairs and have to buy new ones.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Just saw this post and couldn't resist replying. I will admit to not reading all of it. My friends and family don't do any form of handcraft. I am the only one. They seem to think that I have a brain dysfunction because I do it and enjoy it. They simply cannot understand it at all and can be very condescending about it. I have a friend who is an 'artist' and she can really put me down because I 
'only do knitting'. I've stopped talking about it and when they saw my lace shawls they were blown away but still don't get it.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

trolleystation said:


> Obviously, she is not aware that there are more 'young' people interested in knitting and crocheting than ever before. It's the "IN THING".


How true. Knitting is being taught in some schools to boys and girls and the findings are that the children are more relaxed and take pride in having created something with their own hands.

I think it should be taught to people with heart and stress problems. Wonder how much money they'd save in medicines, less wear and tear on their cars, and gas as they could reduce their trips to the doctors.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

RachelL said:


> trolleystation said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, she is not aware that there are more 'young' people interested in knitting and crocheting than ever before. It's the "IN THING".
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol...should have just given her the address to your etsy or ravelry site, she'd be totally embarrassed and enlightened all at once. You do beautiful work.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Bobbie9 said:


> In addition to my husband saying, "She's twiddling her thumbs", he also ridcules me for reading. I can't read when he's around -- he always thinks I should be doing some kind of manual labor.. If I had known how uncomfortable retirement would be, I'd have kept working full time!


Tell him to get a hobby and let you enjoy yours!!!! You earned at least that much, if not his respect for putting up with him!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well I hate to say this but as a grandmother who just found out her soon to be born grandson has failed very stress test t he specialists can do...I just don't need to hear this "crap" right now!


Why would the doctors be doing stress tests on a baby in utero? Dumb.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Here here on your last comment ... it is attitude that makes one old not what pastimes we pursue..... I just wonder how your "friend " would have reacted if you had come out with an outlandish answer eg 'Oh I have become a hooker ' lol.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> Well, it's obvious that she's not spending her time taking etiquette lessons!
> That kind of comment does hurt, but we just have to write it off to ignorance. Some people just say that kind of thing.
> I once had a great aunt who didn't try to be unkind, but she always hurt the feelings of others. For example, when I was a teenager, she said (when I cut my hair from pony-tail length to very short, "I see you cut off all that mess of hair." And when my sister (who was never fat) lost a few pounds, she said, "Well, you have taken off some of that fat you've been carrying around." She just couldn't make a positive observation to save her life, bless her heart.


We Southern girls can say anything about a person if we end it with "bless her heart".


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Twenty years ago I was working at a big ad agency in Chicago in the creative department. Lots of pressure and stress. One day my boss came to me and said "let's take a knitting class to learn to relax". We did and it changed our lives. We were hooked. I was hooked on the beautiful yarns. I have been knitting ever since with numerous projects at the same time so I don't get bored.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> Bobbie9 said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to my husband saying, "She's twiddling her thumbs", he also ridcules me for reading. I can't read when he's around -- he always thinks I should be doing some kind of manual labor.. If I had known how uncomfortable retirement would be, I'd have kept working full time!
> ...


Twiddling your thumbs is doing something physical. And reading exercises the physical eyes (not to mention the brain). If he doesn't think knitting is manual labour, get him to try it.

When my pesky, ill-mannered, demanding SIL used to visit, my DH and I would quietly argue as to who could take the latest Time Magazine and read it in the main bathroom. Usually I won cuz it was his sister. I'd lock the door, put the lid down on the loo and relax. Whenever she knocked on the door, I'd tell her I was busy and would be out soon. Worked for me.

Perhaps you can tell DH if he critiques or mocks your work again, you are going to knit him a very tight muzzle. Then you can ask him if he has a color preference. 
And look him right in the eye(s) when you say it.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> mothermartha said:
> 
> 
> > you know what bugs me about this person? Not that she didn't understand knitting, but that she felt free to say something like that. I am assuming that it she is not already retired that when she is we can look forward to world peace and a cure for the common cold since she will be employing her time so importantly! Who are people who have no manners. I always dressed nicely for work. I perferred separates as i am short and often fat so they are more flattering. I had one suit that I saved for "best" and wore it one day for a meeting; my bosses's secretary looked at me and said, "well at least you match for a change". Truthfully I always matched, but why would one say say such a thing to anyone, even if they didn't always "match"
> ...


Some people are so insecure in themselves, they put others and their accomplishments down so they can feel better about themselves. These people are running on empty and have nothing positive to give. Poor things. They miss out on the joy of being a blessing.


----------



## suzz353 (Apr 25, 2012)

I like what you did.....laugh. I might add....and be insulted, but this person may well have later cringed at what spontaneously came out of her mouth....a very misinformed bit of unsolicited opinion. I admire those who are able to design patterns and I really appreciate the willingness to share them with those of us who love to knit and crochet!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry if I missed this, but when she said she thought you would be doing more with your time, exactly what did she have in mind? Just curious. What is her definition of more? Seriously...going back to college? writing the great American novel? joining the Peace Corp? What?


----------



## Ucabutrfly (Jan 20, 2012)

We make magic with yarn...can they? 
Don't worry about them saying that. Do you feel like an old lady? Probably NOT!
(I sure don't)

Hopefully one day they will find OUR magic, and ask how to do it.

Just smile and nod.


----------



## Ucabutrfly (Jan 20, 2012)

And ask if you can help them.


----------



## Ucabutrfly (Jan 20, 2012)

And we will.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Just say,"yes, but I made 30 thousand dollars from it this past year" and walk away.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I often wander what people do if they don't knit, crochet, sew or bake and don't work.

Years ago when my first husband died I met a friend's mother and she said: Widows and divorcees are not welcome in peoples homes. I dropped all my friends and only when they contacted me did I ask them if that statement was a fact.

Some people have no tact and come out with thoughless, at 
times hurtful words.

The person concerned was probably jealous


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I sat on our Knitters Guild stand at the Royal Easter Show recently and was told by a number of people that knitting is a dying art. My reply was that I had two little girls come and talk to me about their knitting. One was 9 and the other was 6. A 14 year old came and talked about her knitting. I said you would be surprised but I am on a website that is from America and the amount of young women on that site is fantastic. It certainly is not a dying art.

We are not Old Ladies knitting, we are teaching the younger generation that knitting and crocheting is not dead yet.


----------



## ToniSpeaks (Apr 25, 2012)

*Just Laugh At Her Ignorance* - Then inform your 'friend' that she should make a trip to any of the sound/movie stages here in southern California. She will get a chance to see some of the well-known 20 & 30 year old movie & TV star 'grannies' constantly knitting between takes.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Maybe you should have offered to teach her to knit and crochet so she could ENJOY it too.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Please don't stop designing. Your postings and designs enrich my life.

Has your friend enriched anyone lately?

Why does everyone become defensive when called an "old lady"? I use it as an excuse every time I don't want to do something.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Well you know like I said earlier, I always think of neat witty things to say 20 minutes later, but I have learned so many great come backs from this thread.

It's so nice to have like-minded friends to run to when one has been slapped or injured. 

I've come to the conclusion that some people do not realize the damage their words can do, they can actually be weapons that inflict injury. But, with that said, words can be healing, uplifting, inspiring and loving. Thank you all so much for uplifting me.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

People without creativity in their minds, are always busy doing nothing.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

But will she ever find happiness in her heart?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> I am close to retirement age and just recently had time to get back into knitting. My late father had Alzheimer's Disease and the more that I research, the more that I realize that doing activities that challenge our brains, the less likely we are to develop dementia. I can't think of too many things that challenge our brains more than a difficult knitting pattern -- except maybe calculus and I wasn't good at that when I was 20!!! So too each his own, is she filling her gifted free time with reality TV shows?? I live by the adage that you are only as old as you feel -- right now I am at 39!!


I have been retired for three years, and if no one else says to you I like your attitude. There has been so many reports out lately on doing activities and their effect on a healthy mind and memory.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I had to laugh at the reply about skydiving. I DID do a form of that about 3 years ago (age 64 then) - indoors in a HUGE, beyond intimidating air tube. I loved the experience. I'm so glad I forced myself to "get over it" and step into nothing but air. I am an elderly lady in years, but I hope I'll never acknowledge it in my thinking. Who cares what someone else thinks? I'll bet they'd love to have the creative artistry that you share with all of us!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

goldnote said:


> I had to laugh at the reply about skydiving. I DID do a form of that about 3 years ago (age 64 then) - indoors in a HUGE, beyond intimidating air tube. I loved the experience. I'm so glad I forced myself to "get over it" and step into nothing but air. I am an elderly lady in years, but I hope I'll never acknowledge it in my thinking. Who cares what someone else thinks? I'll bet they'd love to have the creative artistry that you share with all of us!


Good for you!!! I love that attitude and the willingness to try something new. I never feel old until I look in the mirror So, needless to say, I don't look in the mirror very often....


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Well you know like I said earlier, I always think of neat witty things to say 20 minutes later, but I have learned so many great come backs from this thread.
> 
> It's so nice to have like-minded friends to run to when one has been slapped or injured.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that some people do not realize the damage their words can do, they can actually be weapons that inflict injury. But, with that said, words can be healing, uplifting, inspiring and loving. Thank you all so much for uplifting me.


Wow! I followed the link to your Knitting Store.......Absolutely no one in their right mind would put you down.. The patterns are great and useful. I am positive that I will be ordering patterns in the future!


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

The cheek of her! I think you handled it brilliantly. I have been knitting for almost 20 yrs now and i'm still only 34 so definetly not an "old lady" or at least I don't think of myself or anyone else who knits in that way. I think a lot of thinking of knitting and crocheting as being something that an old lady does is that when you see adverts like the shreddies adverts for knitting nana's (seen on TV here in the UK), the "nana's" are older ladies which would give people the impression that it is an old lady craft. Also I always remember as I was growing up that it was always the grannies who were knitting, I don't remember any of my friends parents knitting, anytime we talked about knitted items it was always "my gran made me this" so there is I suppose a old fashioned perception of it only being old ladies who knitted. My gran told me "if you can knit, you will always have something warm to wear", true words from a very wise woman.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Spoken like a woman who doesn't know the first thing about the joy and zen of knitting.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

I feel that if I'm knitting or crocheting while I'm watching t.v. that I'm doing something productive rather than just sitting. I have a slight heart problem and find that knitting really relaxes me. Before I know it, that pesty pain in my chest is gone. Please don't tell me I'm an old lady. Just tell me I'm creative!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Un aware of how special this art is.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I am a firm believer that "old" or "elderly" is a state of mind. My mother is in her 90's, hangs out with much younger folks, and doesn't tell anyone her age because their perception of her would change. (She doesn't look her age - hardly any wrinkles.)

My my best friend is also in her 90's and is mentally billiant! She can think circles around most people. We both do not understand how anyone can live without hobbies, and we both think financially the same: "As long as I have enough money to pay my bills and pay for my hobbies, all is well!"


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I am a firm believer that "old" or "elderly" is a state of mind. My mother is in her 90's, hangs out with much younger folks, and doesn't tell anyone her age because their perception of her would change. (She doesn't look her age - hardly any wrinkles.)
> 
> My my best friend is also in her 90's and is mentally billiant! She can think circles around most people. We both do not understand how anyone can live without hobbies, and we both think financially the same: "As long as I have enough money to pay my bills and pay for my hobbies, all is well!"


Oh I so agree....I sell my crafts in order to pay for my habits.......pottery, glass and fiber arts.


----------



## Blueberrycrisp (Apr 21, 2012)

Laugh!!!! It requires fewer muscles and looks better. I started knitting in earnest at 14 and my grandmother started to teach me crochet at 12. I also have been sewing and making my own clothes since I was 14 and just turned 67 today. Am I an old woman? By no means! I am a young woman in an older model body.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Blueberrycrisp said:


> Laugh!!!! It requires fewer muscles and looks better. I started knitting in earnest at 14 and my grandmother started to teach me crochet at 12. I also have been sewing and making my own clothes since I was 14 and just turned 67 today. Am I an old woman? By no means! I am a young woman in an older model body.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Blueberrycrisp!!!!!!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree


----------



## Southern Up North (Dec 26, 2011)

I love that statement! May I borrow it? :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Southern Up North (Dec 26, 2011)

Brain surgery, of course it is!!! :thumbup:


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Blueberry Crisp! I turn 67 on 5/17! We are both very young and creative women. Nanette


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you sure you weren't adopted? How sad that a creative and productive person like you has a family of "Cinderella's stepsisters". All of us here at KP will be your surrogate family who admire you and your skills. I started knitting 70 years ago and haven't stopped. It keeps us young!



sunnybutterfly said:


> Just saw this post and couldn't resist replying. I will admit to not reading all of it. My friends and family don't do any form of handcraft. I am the only one. They seem to think that I have a brain dysfunction because I do it and enjoy it. They simply cannot understand it at all and can be very condescending about it. I have a friend who is an 'artist' and she can really put me down because I
> 'only do knitting'. I've stopped talking about it and when they saw my lace shawls they were blown away but still don't get it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Blueberrycrisp! I'm finding out there a lot of us born in 1945!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

amen


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Happy Birthday, Blueberrycrisp! I'm finding out there a lot of us born in 1945!


Same year my hubby was born. Must be a good vintage. (So was 1950.)


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

Surely, the whole point of being able to do what you want ...is to do what you want? XX


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

esmeralda said:


> Surely, the whole point of being able to do what you want ...is to do what you want? XX


This has to be the most logical response!!! Good one! :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Surely, the whole point of being able to do what you want ...is to do what you want? XX
> ...


It makes a lot of sense


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

elenapicado said:


> Nothing wrong with us old ladies...We can do INCREDIBLE things, LOL! Old lady and proud of it!!


LOL = Little Old Ladies just came to me .. I Love needle work


----------



## jilro (Mar 30, 2012)

she is probably jealous that she is not talented. I would just consider the source. Find out her email and send her some pictures of your neatest projects!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I say ignore it. Not every comment deserves a response.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I remember many years ago I put up wallpaper for the first time in the bathroom of the first house we had. I was so so proud of myself. A "friend" came over and I showed her the work that I had done and she said to me -- Wow, what a great job - to bad you didn't get it to match up there in the corner. I was crushed! From that moment on, I don't let those things bother me, I simply do what I said before, I say - did you really mean to hurt my feelings or did you just not think about what you were saying before you said it? At least maybe one person will think twice before they say something like that again. The way I look at knitting is that it gives me a great deal of pleasure and puts me in a calm place at times when I need to find that calm place, and isn't it to bad that she/he doesn't have something that they enjoy that takes them to that same wonderful place. I was crocheting when I was 7 years old, thanks to this wonderful neighbor of mine and have since learned knitting and now am learning to use looms - remember the saying "Calgon, take me away"? - Knitting takes me there and nothing anyone can say can take that away from me. Honestly, I've probably been called something far worse than old. LOL Hugs and happy knitting and crocheting everyone!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

bookladychris said:


> I feel that if I'm knitting or crocheting while I'm watching t.v. that I'm doing something productive rather than just sitting. I have a slight heart problem and find that knitting really relaxes me. Before I know it, that pesty pain in my chest is gone. Please don't tell me I'm an old lady. Just tell me I'm creative!!!


You ARE creative. How else would our families get some of the nicely knitted or crocheted items that we make with love. Knitting has been shown to be theraputic for a lot of people. I am certainly glad I can knit and crochet.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Laurel, after seeing a few of the beautiful things you've designed and made that you posted here on this forum, this former colleague of yours should be ashamed of herself!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


Hi Laurel: Next time you see her, tell her to look up Kaffe Fassett on the net and see how much his knitted sweaters, coats, etc sell for. That should shake her up. Do you have a site where I can see your patterns and perhaps purchase some? Good luck with your crochet and knit designing. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Ozs


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

yarn collector said:


> elenapicado said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with us old ladies...We can do INCREDIBLE things, LOL! Old lady and proud of it!!
> ...


yarn collector: Your cushion cover in your atavar photo is just stunning. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

alpajem said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> ...


Yes, I do, thank you for asking:
http://www.laurelarts.etsy.com
http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/534923
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/laurel-lane-knits


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> > laurelarts said:
> ...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

alpajem said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > alpajem said:
> ...


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

After the recent "go round" with Courier 770 on another topic, I've come to the conclusion that this lady had a witty but sharp tongue.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know. It's beyond me. My dad even makes fun of me knitting, calling it an "old lady" hobby. I don't care. I enjoy it. I feel sorry for my sister. She actually taught me to knit but she hasn't knit in years. Maybe my dad's comments got to her. She says she doesn't have time, but for me I make time because I love it so much.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, as an afterthought to my comment, she's probably just jealous because you look nothing like an old lady and you're having a blast designing, knitting and crocheting.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

When I saw that coment I saw that is nothing more then a joke. Yes when we were kids knitting and things was looked at something old people do. 

My come back to that would have been yep we sure are, and started laughing.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a great Dad who sometimes put his foot in his mouth. Taught me that even the greatest guys, including the greatest daddies, can be jerks sometimes. May be the large middle aged adolescent male factor. I am 76 now and see it in guys my husband's age. I feel so good being a grown up! Knitting rules. Beats playing golf.



mtsharon said:


> I don't know. It's beyond me. My dad even makes fun of me knitting, calling it an "old lady" hobby. I don't care. I enjoy it. I feel sorry for my sister. She actually taught me to knit but she hasn't knit in years. Maybe my dad's comments got to her. She says she doesn't have time, but for me I make time because I love it so much.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Argued with husband last night that reading was not productive, but knitting was. yes, one learns from books, but my experience says no one wants to hear or know!
Had carpal tunnel surgery last week - husband quipped I was trying to figure out how to knit with one hand -on day 2 sneaked knitting out of drawer=could do it=mental health improved and added 3 hats to my stash!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

kathybates said:


> Argued with husband last night that reading was not productive, but knitting was. yes, one learns from books, but my experience says no one wants to hear or know!
> Had carpal tunnel surgery last week - husband quipped I was trying to figure out how to knit with one hand -on day 2 sneaked knitting out of drawer=could do it=mental health improved and added 3 hats to my stash!


OOH Kathy: Are you supposed to be knitting just yet? Please take it easy and follow your doctor's orders. You don't want to permanently injure your wrist and hand. Hope you get better soon. Take care. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you very much for your concern see doctor tomorrow for stitches out - and will confess..
also tried to garden today - not easy to wash one hand!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

kathybates said:


> thank you very much for your concern see doctor tomorrow for stitches out - and will confess..
> also tried to garden today - not easy to wash one hand!


Oh yes, I know all about trying to wash just one hand. Fourteen months ago, I fell and broke my left elbow and my right thumb. So for 3 weeks, I could not wash either hand. In fact, I could not do anything for myself. Someone had to do everything for me for that 3 weeks until the cast came off the right thumb. So I also do know just how frustrating it is not to be able to do anything like knitting, crocheting, even reading (could not hold the book for long, LOL). Again, please take care. Essie from Oz


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> I was dumbfounded, didn't really know how to reply other than laugh it off and express my total peace and satisfaction with what I am doing with my time, after all, it's my time.
> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


They just don't know a good thing when they see it! I've been crocheting since I was 9 years old, and only knitting now for about 3 years... it never occurred to me that it was for old ladies only. You can tell her, that she doesn't know what she's talkin about cause the two little girls I babysit after school, ages 6 and 12 are both learning how to knit now with me teaching them, and they love it!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

In my retirement from the day job as I called it - 9-5, I started my own Art Workshop business, and a Knit & Natter Group. The majority of that membership of the knitting & crochet group are between the ages of 14 and 40 and a lot of professional working mums, who hadn't started crafting until they joined the group. I would have said a thing or two to your friend. By the way your work is inspirational. I love the colours and textures you use. Well done!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Amen! We will admire your work. I would love to see some of it. Then if your family dont want, sell it and donate money to charity. That way you wont go broke, buying yarn. lol


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Kathy, I started knitting the day after I had carpal tunnel surgery. When I saw the surgeon, she said she might suggest other patients do that also. I got full mobility back much sooner than usual. My mom also had the surgery when she was in her 70s and did the same. She had great results too.

Don't do anything that hurts your incision but I think the movement is good. Good luck to you and keep knitting!!!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> I remember many years ago I put up wallpaper for the first time in the bathroom of the first house we had. I was so so proud of myself. A "friend" came over and I showed her the work that I had done and she said to me -- Wow, what a great job - to bad you didn't get it to match up there in the corner. I was crushed! From that moment on, I don't let those things bother me, I simply do what I said before, I say - did you really mean to hurt my feelings or did you just not think about what you were saying before you said it? At least maybe one person will think twice before they say something like that again. The way I look at knitting is that it gives me a great deal of pleasure and puts me in a calm place at times when I need to find that calm place, and isn't it to bad that she/he doesn't have something that they enjoy that takes them to that same wonderful place. I was crocheting when I was 7 years old, thanks to this wonderful neighbor of mine and have since learned knitting and now am learning to use looms - remember the saying "Calgon, take me away"? - Knitting takes me there and nothing anyone can say can take that away from me. Honestly, I've probably been called something far worse than old. LOL Hugs and happy knitting and crocheting everyone!


What a wonderful story--thanks for sharing. It is all about "dealing" with life and you are doing it well.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how often somebody's mouth gets started before their brain is in gear. A fellow commuter told me a few weeks ago that she would be glad when I finally finished the project I had been carrying back and forth to work on. She added that she was SO TIRED of the project. I wonder how many stitches she had to do to get so tired? LOL!
Anyhoo, people of all persuasions are knitting these days, regardless of age or religious or sexual persuasion. My Granny taught me not to laugh at the feeble-minded; but sometimes..... :roll: 
Knit on, my Sister! :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

kathybates said:


> Argued with husband last night that reading was not productive, but knitting was. yes, one learns from books, but my experience says no one wants to hear or know!
> Had carpal tunnel surgery last week - husband quipped I was trying to figure out how to knit with one hand -on day 2 sneaked knitting out of drawer=could do it=mental health improved and added 3 hats to my stash!


DO BE CAREFUL. I had that same surgery and I took it very easy afterward. A co-worker came back to work [typing too soon] and she has had two more surgeries and still has problems.
I may have to have the surgery on the left hand this year; so I am cautious and stop working whenever that hand starts to get tinglly or numb. 
U can knit LATER, if U take care of that hand NOW! It seems a long time, but it's not like U can never knit again.
TAKE CARE OF THAT HAND. IT'S IRREPLACEABLE!


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

good advice re tingly or numb. Irony: my other hand is the one
that gets this way - next on surgeon's list when I am ready
(PS was given a wrist splint for tingly hand - helps at night) hand with surgery simply hurt and would also fall asleep, but not regularly.
Stitches were removed this morning - 10 days after surgery.
Have to say I will now take it easy (he rolled his eyes in lack of surprise re my knitting) as the hand is tender without the protection of padding.
I really bowled over by support on this site.
A neighbor was concerned I was depressed - if she were right, all of you took that away! And b eing able to garden again will also help.
P.S. a series of sites, completely legitimate, that do a lot of good - all can be clicked in under a minute - start with thebreastcancersite.com - and go from there re hunger, literacy, autism, rain forest, veterans, animal rescue. The animal site had heartwarming stories of rescues - a favorite, the day the Aussie spoke here, was of a cat that is now the picture on one of the cat food bags there.
Also, for group fun, or SAT prep, the "site" creator, sold it and now has freerice.com - give 10 grains of rice for every right answer. It is also totally legitimate.


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish you had asked her how many stitches she had to do to get so tired. Some times all you can do is shake your head.

WillieMae


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

May I quote Seneca? (Roman philosopher, b.4BC) :

"It is often better to ignore an insult than to avenge it"

Still applies.

XX


----------



## Bona (Feb 23, 2012)

That's about as funny as the high school kid who told me (aged 63) that knitting is for 1) elderly ladies and for 2) young Asian girls. I still can't figure out #2!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Later, I wondered, is this how people perceive those of us who knit and crochet? I've been doing it since I was a kid and it's never even entered my mind that it was an "old lady" thing.
> What's wrong with people?


They are just smallminded and hold fiercely to their stereotypes. You are the only person you need to please, so don't let it bother you.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I think all the arts and handcrafts are maligned. People don't appreciate that every man-made thing around us was designed by some sort of artist. That's one of the reasons the arts take such a hit in school by critics of our education system.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

maxjones said:


> I think all the arts and handcrafts are maligned. People don't appreciate that every man-made thing around us was designed by some sort of artist. That's one of the reasons the arts take such a hit in school by critics of our education system.


You are so correct. It's the art programs that get the cuts. A few years ago when I was re-supplying my pottery studio, I donated kilns, wheels and tools to a local school. The principal literally dropped his coffee cup and the art teacher cried when I told them I wanted the school to have the equipment. Arts make a difference in this world, craftsmanship builds not only products, but self-worth, self-esteem, a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

Amen,



fashion


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Always knit while waiting in doctor's offices. Invariably people ask me what I am doing and for whom. And then proceed to tell me what they do. Also helped when I learned to knit in the round it was easier to tuck my knitting away mid-row than it ever was with straight needles!
Loved that Seneca quote.
I have a neighbor who worked with ADHD children last summer at a day program. They made their own needles. her comments, unexpected for ADHD children: they were very focused and also helped each other. Those of us without labels could use some of that!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

another quick reply "it's taken me all my life to learn this for when i get old"


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

kathybates said:


> Always knit while waiting in doctor's offices. Invariably people ask me what I am doing and for whom. And then proceed to tell me what they do. Also helped when I learned to knit in the round it was easier to tuck my knitting away mid-row than it ever was with straight needles!
> Loved that Seneca quote.
> I have a neighbor who worked with ADHD children last summer at a day program. They made their own needles. her comments, unexpected for ADHD children: they were very focused and also helped each other. Those of us without labels could use some of that!


So true on kids with ADHD. Miss BT is very easily distracted and has to be reminded to stay on task. She's really just discovered she can knit and she'll sit quietly and knit for ages. Remarkable for her.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

My friends will tell you the only time I sit still is to knit!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness - you see - this forum is just filled with information! I had not heard about the success with children with ADHD. I work at a counseling center and I wonder if the counselors there know about this. Maybe, but just in case, I'm going to share with them. One of the counselors, my favorite, is an avid knitter, I shall approach her the next time she comes in. Thank you all you wonderful people! I just love it here. Hugs and happy knitting.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

I asked for yarn at church, and needles. The response was amazing for a small church - 4 bags and one box. Any the intended center cannot use is being given to the senior center.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> Oh my goodness - you see - this forum is just filled with information! I had not heard about the success with children with ADHD. I work at a counseling center and I wonder if the counselors there know about this. Maybe, but just in case, I'm going to share with them. One of the counselors, my favorite, is an avid knitter, I shall approach her the next time she comes in. Thank you all you wonderful people! I just love it here. Hugs and happy knitting.


Knitting also helps with math skills and conceptualization skills. And so many of us thought back in high school that we'd never need algebra or geometry in real life. Look at a knitting or crochet pattern, all those instructions in parenthesis are only algebra problems to be solved, and schematics are geometric shapes to be explored.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Those that don't have never reaped the rewards. The peace and serenity that knitting/crocheting gives as well as the physical results.


----------



## Bolwarra (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree I am totally hooked on knitting and always feel my day is creative I know that knitting is one of the most relaxing thing you can do. Enjoy every minute and good luck to you.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

amen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to wait for my ex when he ran marathons and passed the time by knitting. One day a little old man happened by and said "I thought only little old ladies did that". I replied "yup, little old ladies do this, it makes ignoring little old men easier". He just sort of huffed off.


Love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

You told him the right thing.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Thats tooo funny!!!!


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

Too bad there aren't more "young" knitters and crocheters out there. They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Unbelievable, everyone on this forum has marveled at your wonderful designs and you are constantly creating and presenting new items for sale. I would assume your business is very successful. Ignorance of what we do cannot be explained. And what will she do on returement? Sit on the couch and read? Most people don't have a plan for a new direction when they retire. I think you are very productive and successful. Could she be putting you down because she has no talent or creative nature? Let it roll off.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> Too bad there aren't more "young" knitters and crocheters out there. They don't know what they're missing!


They are out there but there's no time for blogging when you are working.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- As I've written before, I knit for our troops, our wounded troops who need the afghans to cover them when they are medivaced out to the hospitals & our ground troops in Afghanistan who are up 10,000 feet on the snow covered mountains in -30F, defending our freedom & keeping the Taliban away from this country.( As our freedoms aren't free. They are paid for by our Armed forces.) I knit socks because I am diabetic & the commercial ones cut off my circulation. ( When I start them toe-up they are small enough to say I am knitting a bikini top for a midget! So I tell them that.) I also crochet rectangles to be made into afghans for the troops. I sometimes instruct knitting & corcheting to others who don't know. Last year I taught knitting & crocheting to people on welfare.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Renee, what size afghans do you knit and do you just use any pattern?


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- You asked what afghans I knit- I usually crochet rectangles for 2 groups who collect them & sew them into afghans for the troops. One group needs 49 rectangles that are 6in. x 9 in. These can be in knit or crochet.The stitches must be tight.So I use half -double in crochet or single crochet. If I knit, I try to use different patterns, a basket weave, seed stitches, moss. I have a 365 stitch calendar that has a variety & other stitch books, pciking only tight "weaves".
Two years ago I found two long panels in zigzag crochet (multi- colored every few lines with a different color) that my neighbor had given my mom before they both passed. They were about 6 feet long by a few feet wide. I had a lot of green yarn & made three panels (connecting them on each side & one in the middle) and gave it to my cousin for his couch. I also had another granny square afghan & finished it by crocheting around & gave that one to my cousin. I have about 3 afghans for myself, mostly granny that I made with my mom when I was a child. 
I just recalled that a friend who died two years ago had two huge afghans hanging as wall hangings over her bed on horizonal brass poles. One was crocheted with round shapes. I don't know what ever happend to them. But that is a great way to display an afghan & cover a wall!!
When I moved to Paris in July 1973, I forgot to bring a blanket. In October I got cold & realized I needed a blanket for my bed. I went to Monoprix, the local supermarket where they sold yarn in their basement. I bought 3 huge balls of acrylic- orange, navy, and tourqoise. I had a "k" hook. I made huge granny squares as I rode the Paris Metro to university. Then I needed a hat, scarf, & eventually a cardigan. I crocheted a hat & made one for my mom, which I mailed to her. She had taught me to crochet when I was 4 & knit when I was 10. She lived in Brookyn. She was shocked that I had remembered. Made severlal scarves quickly including one in granny squares. Then I found a fancy French yarn shop & bought some gorgeous yarn-mohair, wool, angora mixed, a #8 needles & a Penguin book. I converted a pullover with cables ( diamonds ) & shoulder epelets into a cardigan. I didn't know what I was doing, but this was 1973-74 & I made a gorgeous, very long cardigan that I still wear!! There aren't any knitting police or corchet police. As long at it fits- that's o.k. I crocheted the sweater together. I always crochet everything together. 
I have a tee-shirt- "I'd rather be crocheting". Somethings must be knitted. But I crochet pullovers quicker than I can knit them. Last summer I crocheted with an "h" hook- two pullovers & two cardigans in a few weeks while at the pool. I still have three pullovers on my knitting needles, never finished. I knit a few inches & get "sidetracked". I have a crocheting pal who has about 15-25,maybe 30+ crocheted pullovers. She loves double crochet- acrylic yarn. She also has as many crocheted cardigans. The crocheted cardigan I made in doubled thickness, black wool for my cousin's wife took me about one week. It is long & has a collar. She wore it this winter & says it's very warm & "dressy-fancy". I saw her wear it one night & admired my work!! I also made one of those ruffles scarves in triple crochet, in black to match for her. The short, baby blue, acrylic (also doubled thickness- two yarns together) cardigan that I made for myself was also to use up the yarn. That one is short. I used several different buttons on it. I love to use up my yarn by doubling it. ( Sometimes I make small flowers as buttons with loops.)
One of my aquaintences at work asked me to get her the site on-line for the charity that makes baby blankets for the wives of our troops who live on our bases & are pregnant & don't have anyone to crochet for them. OMG! she left & I was obligated to make one 36in. x 36 baby blanket. I also included a baby's hat. I sent it & then was asked how many I could contribute each month. I had to decline. I am too busy making my own "stuff". 
(I am knitting my 13th & 14th pair of socks.)


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

They just don't know what's cool or "in" these days.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Laurelarts - I'm a bit late with this comment (so what's new). I could see your A-hem friend making that remark to me- but not to you. Not only is she behind the times (a long way), but she needs to invest in a pair of eye glasses as well. Us 'Olde Uns' are a happy lot, but she obviously isn't, Seamus.......


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

seamus said:


> Laurelarts - I'm a bit late with this comment (so what's new). I could see your A-hem friend making that remark to me- but not to you. Not only is she behind the times (a long way), but she needs to invest in a pair of eye glasses as well. Us 'Olde Uns' are a happy lot, but she obviously isn't, Seamus.......


Thank you Seamus, we kind of lost control over this thread and what the subject is about, so I am glad you got it back on track.
I truly do not think she meant to insult me or anyone else. She just didn't think about what she was saying. It happens to all of us one time or another. 
I know the power of words, whether they are spoken or typed. They can affect those who hear or read them, words can change someone's life. So to everyone I say please think before you 'speak', either in person or on an open forum, you may be doing harm without intending to.
Someone in another thread called my models "creepy" and I know they did not mean to but they insulted the way I make my living now. 
I lost my job several years back which forced me into an earlier retirement than planned, with no retirement package, so now I make my living with my arts and my crafts. I love it, and as you know we protect, cherish and decorate what we love. 
So I beg everyone, please be careful of what you say. On these forums, the words are out there forever, they can harm and they can't be retrieved. As my mother used to say "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

This post is coming so late ( a few KP straglers to open) but I think people who don't knit or crochet perceive it as an "old lady thing". It's what you enjoy that counts! Maybe she is a little jealous that she doesn't have a satisfying hobby. I use to feel like an old lady knitting (been knitting for 45 years- started when I was 10) but now I am comfortable in my own skin! I love sharing with people that I am a knitter and proud of it! :thumbup: I will admit it took me awhile :wink:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> > Laurelarts - I'm a bit late with this comment (so what's new). I could see your A-hem friend making that remark to me- but not to you. Not only is she behind the times (a long way), but she needs to invest in a pair of eye glasses as well. Us 'Olde Uns' are a happy lot, but she obviously isn't, Seamus.......
> ...


I have always been "creative" and I consider my knitting as an extension of my creativity. The texture and patterns available to us today is a huge landscape and our yarns are our paints.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My mother has said the same thing to me that I am living like I am old. Just because I dont care to travel all over the world, because I am content being in my own home and sewing, cross stitching, knitting and reading she thinks that I living older than I am. I am 47, work full time, have a husband who is starting on his nursing degree next month while working full time, we have 3 boys, 1 grandson, 2 cats, 2 dogs a two story house and flower and vegetable gardens to care for. Old? Who has time to be old?


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! I would probably be so bothered by the comment that I would find the most beautifully designed garment and send it to her with a note that said, "I hope you like this. I designed the pattern and created it myself just so you can see what I do with my free time.".


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

You are so right. You have your hands full and as long as you are happy and content, I say carry on!

fashion


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you've still got a FEW MINUTES to learn if the urge strikes you! AH, How I REMEMBER 19 :!:


LilyRose said:


> I knit and i'm only 19! And i only don't crochet because i don't know how!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, Laurelarts, I LIKE "creepy", but everybody sez I'm a cracked pot and I DON'T CARE!
You're O.K. in my book!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Hey, Laurelarts, I LIKE "creepy", but everybody sez I'm a cracked pot and I DON'T CARE!
> You're O.K. in my book!


Thanks Dsynr!!! I like Cracked Pots as well....


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

laurelarts, I like courier770 have a sarcastic attitude. But, I also keep my red hair (gotta love that dye). My sisters say people are afraid of me. I learned to knit mittens from Mom when I was a teen and I knitted hats and mittens for my brothers and sisters. We all had warm and dry hand and heads while others were cold and wet. We lived up north with a lot of snow and cold. Everyone wanted to be on my gift list. I stopped for a lot of years and when I decided to pick it up again I was making afghans for my family and friends. I had always wanted to try a sweater but didn't have the courage to do it until I found this site. I just finished my first sweater and a pair of pants to match for my newest grandchild just born this morning.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

OH LORD! Lord, give me patience....and can you hurry that request up a little, please?


jbandsma said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to be a little sarcastic at times. Someone was watching me knit socks for a while, in a park once and then said "what are you doing?". Without looking up I said "SHHHHH, brain surgery".
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, bonbf3---I can tell you from SOMETIMES PAINFUL EXPERIENCE, that being a stay-at-home, full-time MOM is one of the hardest, most challenging jobs I ever had---a baby, a six-year-old, a four-year-old, and a three-year old. School, Pre-school, Homekid, and Baby---what a few years I had til they were all in school. Then, they all started high school right behind each other, and I had the lovely experience of THREE HIGH SCHOOL kids' angst at the same time. And I was home alone while my then-husband was on active duty overseas..... 
"Walk a mile in my shoes....:roll:


bonbf3 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into a former colleague and as we were catching up she asked what I was doing now that I am retired. I replied that I was designing knitting and crochet patterns. She came back with "OMG, you have turned into an old lady, knitting and crocheting, I thought you would be doing more with your time."
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe he knows a YAG he's hot for! Oh, I'm a baaaaaddd girl!


Bona said:


> That's about as funny as the high school kid who told me (aged 63) that knitting is for 1) elderly ladies and for 2) young Asian girls. I still can't figure out #2!!!


----------

